# Android version of iCampsites now **complete**



## nukeadmin

I have been harassed many times about this, and from another thread based on development costs and market size I believe we could get it developed if 125 people would purchase it at a price of £5 and so this poll is simply to gather information on whether there is enough interest to add the product to Outdoorbits and once the required sales have been reached the developer can start work 

EDIT:
Added link to purchase the app (Once enough sales are in the app will be commissioned and roughly 2 weeks later the app will be available and download links will be sent out)

Buy Now
http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-app-for-android-phones-p-1773.html


----------



## tonka

YES - YES - OH YES ..!!!!!!

I just bought an Advent Vega and the only thing missing now for my travels is the campsite database..... 
Have got it on my ipod but an Android app would be better....

Let me know when you want a £5..


----------



## cabby

sorry about my ignorance, yet again.  are you talking about an app on a phone that is android rather than the iphone. also what news of this on a dongle for the PC.

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin

> are you talking about an app on a phone that is android rather than the iphone


yes



> what news of this on a dongle for the PC.


still being worked on Cabby and completely separate to this project


----------



## zulurita

Yes please,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S I9000 which is Android.


----------



## Andysam

I'll have it.


----------



## deejayh

Android app would be great.

Unfortunately I cannot vote as I have not posted more than five times - even tho I am a MHF Subscriber!:?: 

Better get posting........
Cheers all

Regards,
Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

sooooooo the question is why hasn't Dabs posted on this thread yet 

Only 17 respondents so far Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

nukeadmin said:


> sooooooo the question is why hasn't Dabs posted on this thread yet


I think he's 'out to lunch' - literally :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Telbell

How can you tell he hasn't? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, I voted on the poll some time ago. Clearly something more is expected of me. OK. It strikes me from nuke's tone ("harrassed" - no, Dave, we're trying to make you a profit....) and practices that he'd much rather just kick Android into the long grass.

A) Run a poll asking who has an Android phone, and on the first page cover the anticipated price of £5.99, say that 40 sales are required, and mention that "another issue is Android Market doesn't have a web front end apparently according to developers so harder to market and link to". Well it has now, is better than Apple's iTunes and has Developer support:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/218618/developers_give_new_android_market_a_thumbs_up.html

I also made the point on that first page "Unlike the iPhone App store, there is no requirement that Android apps be acquired from Android Market. Android apps may be obtained from any source including a developer's own website" Android is open and doesn't steal from developer's efforts; Apple isn't and does. And I offered to be a beta tester.

B) When the number interested gets to double the number required (80), run another poll (this one), quoting a lower price of £5 (yes, that is reasonable, see the first poll!) and asking people AGAIN to register their interest. With "only" 17 positive replies between 10pm last night and early this afternoon (people DO need to sleep and go to work, Dave!) then tease me about the "low" response.

C) When we get that to the higher number of 125 now required (based on a quote from a developer to port it from iPhone to Android) we will then go back to square one again and be asked to pre-order it on ODB, waiting for the same 125 to do that.

Now ask yourself whether this Android MHF product will be more useful to members than the paid-for chat room that doesn't work as well as the original free one but costs a similar amount of money. Imagine if we'll all had to pre-order that a fiver at a time on ODB.

It's simple Dave - if you'd rather not pursue Android, that's fine and not a sin. Just say so. We can live with that. We can then all go off and buy MobilCar with our fivers instead.

Nevertheless my offer of being a comprehensive Android MHF beta tester stands.

Oh. Android apps on current trends will exceed the number of iPhone apps in a few months. The apps I currently have installed on my phone (many more in SD memory) are:
http://www.appbrain.com/user/DABurleigh/apps-on-the-htc-desire

Dave


----------



## Techno100

Not bothered anymore I hate carrots and being dangled 
Is there a dummy spitting out smiley :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

As I'm retired and can't use 1000's of minutes and 1000's of text messages, and wll not pay £4/500 for a 'b' phone, I'll wait for the pc dongle, which at last update will be be 12 months late from original proposal.

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

> £5.99


£5.00 



> Well it has now, is better than Apple's iTunes


it didn't when i posted lol but whether it is "better" than iTunes online front end only time will tell. Jumping the gun a bit to say it is better, it has only been out for a day !

One thing that does look good and that Apple should learn from is the ability to do over the air installs from website which iTunes doesn't support atm



> then tease me about the "low" response.


lol u have "teased" me for the last how ever many months about bringing out an Android version, its payback time lol



> the paid-for chat room that doesn't work


it categorically does work, some problems caused by members slow / mobile connections but the main issue of being blocked by the firewall is resolved unless u know different ?

As for Android users installing more apps, again this is one of those unproven things, but consensus seems to be that the reason this possible might be so is that there is more of a thought process of free software with Android OS due to the open source nature of the OS and so more apps doesn't necessarily mean more 'paid' apps 

I have posted what the intention is Dave, get the required amount of interested parties and we start work on the app (I didn't move the goalposts, the developer changed costs based on a vastly improved app and the timescales between the original numbers / costs ratio)


----------



## DABurleigh

"£5.99 vs £5"

Dave,

I fear you haven't read my preceding post. To be absolutely clear - this second poll you have instigated adds nothing to what you already know other than it puts the Android supporters back to square one. The same as you will do for payment when this poll gets to 125. WE ALREADY HAVE 85 PEOPLE DECLARING THEIR INTEREST WITH A PRICE OF £5.99. See your first poll. Thanks to this poll, we are back to an apparent 25. If that's what you want to believe, then be assured we are getting the message.

Yes, over the air installs is why the Google web store is better than Apple's iTunes. Amazon Kindle does over the air installs and that's brilliant, too.

I didn't say Android users installed more apps. I simply said that it won't be long before Android has MORE apps than IPhone, despite the latter starting LONG before. That's merely due to the extent to which Android is thrashing IOS at present.

Dave


----------



## GerryD

I haven't voted because I cannot see anyone telling me what the iCampsites App is,(or whatever it would be called if we could drop the God forsaken i label). 
Is it an Android version of the Campsite Reviews on MHF? If so, if it has not been tidied up and made more user friendly then the answer is no. Is it a dynamic directory that will be regularly updated like CampingCar Infos? If so then yes.
The question then is will I get better value from CampingCar Infos and the Caravan Club Europe book? Possibly not.
I am lost as to why the database was not made available for PCs first, after all it would be a simple HTML application and a quite simple uplift from the existing site. Perhaps it was a decision to jump on the Cash Cow that is Apple despite its limited appeal and restrictions. There would obviously be more takers if a PC dongle were to be made available. As at least 90% of computers in the UK are PCs, we obviously have something like 45000 PC users to sell such a resource to.
Gerry


----------



## litcher

nukeadmin said:


> the paid-for chat room that doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> it categorically does work, some problems caused by members slow / mobile connections but the main issue of being blocked by the firewall is resolved unless u know different ?
Click to expand...

It doesn't work for me even though we tested it that day.  It just hangs, saying "connecting" but won't let me in. At least it doesn't lock me out of MHF now. I did post this on another thread but I can't remember which.

Viv


----------



## greenasthegrass

It doesn't work for me any more now am on safari  

Greenie


----------



## nukeadmin

> I didn't say Android users installed more apps. I simply said that it won't be long before Android has MORE apps than IPhone, despite the latter starting LONG before. That's merely due to the extent to which Android is thrashing IOS at present.


lol Dave this isn't an IOS Vs Apple thread or if it is I must have misread the title.

The Apple version was created first as it WAS a bigger market at the time iCampsites v1.0 was thought about. All the research I did held that out even down to the facts I could 100% verify i.e. the number of users with IOS devices accessing MHF / ODB / Other sites I run Vs Android users. Yes the market is changing, its bound to, Android is free so any number of manufacturers will jump to the bandwagon and create devices to support it as it brings their overheads down and makes them price competitive.

I think you are trying to say we already have enough people interested to press ahead with selling back orders to amass funds to develop it, if so then fine I can add the product to ODB for people to place orders on and once the required orders are reached (when its close) I will commission the developer to start work. I can provide periodical updates on sales so interested parties will have an estimate of how far to go before the app should be available 



> I haven't voted because I cannot see anyone telling me what the iCampsites App is,(or whatever it would be called if we could drop the God forsaken i label).


*i*Campsites is an application that has a local version of the MHF Campsite database available for use, it takes advantage of inherrent smartphone technologies such as GPS to allow you to see nearest campsites, search by filters, search by maps etc all completely mobile. It has built in update facility to keep in sync with any new entries added to MHF online campsite database.



> The question then is will I get better value from CampingCar Infos and the Caravan Club Europe book? Possibly not.


Then the app isn't for you Gerry, it won't be for everyone 



> I am lost as to why the database was not made available for PCs first, after all it would be a simple HTML application and a quite simple uplift from the existing site


lol Gerry if it were that simple to make a completely dynamic database and application with mapping facility available offline I would have done it, maybe I should have come to you to do it instead of a developer if it is a simple html app 



> Perhaps it was a decision to jump on the Cash Cow that is Apple despite its limited appeal and restrictions


lol I have gone through 4 revisions of the app, every revision has to be put to tender with the developers, they quote me x amount and then start work. The app sells at £2.39 from which 30% goes to Apple then tax and vat are taken into consideration. Hardly a cash cow. I can tell you I won't be retiring on the proceeds of iCampsites any day soon !



> There would obviously be more takers if a PC dongle were to be made available


and hence why since Q2 last year a version for PCs has been in development ! but being NOT a simple html application it has been difficult. I attempted to do a version myself (to which DABS can attest having seen an early beta copy) but I wasn't happy with the interface or the functionality so I contracted a developer in USA to do one for me, they started the project and then a month in gave up saying it was too difficult, I then took on another coder who took longer working on it to come to the same conclusion. I finally found my current developers in August last year and ever since they have been working on it. We get a new build version to test periodically and the hope is for a version to be complete in a few weeks to send to the USB key manufacturers to preload and package and finally it will be ready for sale

Anyone still having a problem with the chat room please verify the problem still exists and then open a new thread in Bugs and I can look into it as far as I was aware it was all working fine now

Phew can i go back to weekend off now [/b]


----------



## DABurleigh

"if so then fine I can add the product to ODB for people to place orders on and once the required orders are reached (when its close) I will commission the developer to start work."

Thanks, Dave! With regular sitreps and reminders, can't ask for more than that at this stage! 

 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-app-for-android-phones-p-1773.html

as promised.

Get your orders in now, the faster the orders come in the sooner the app will be ported over


----------



## Ditcha

*Andriod App*

I will have some of that !!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Ordered


----------



## Techno100

paid


----------



## metblue

*app*

yes please


----------



## Andysam

Paid also.


----------



## Ditcha

*Andriod App*

I will have some of that !!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Coo. Paid twice, eh? Good man!


----------



## Codfinger

Have tried to log on for payment but website wont let me in, got sent a new pass word but that wont let me in either.....?????
chris


----------



## tonka

I'm In.... all paid..


----------



## Telbell

Do we have to tell you if we've paid? :lol: 
I have


----------



## rogerblack

Ordered and paid.


----------



## nukeadmin

Weekly sitrep 7 sales so far


----------



## Bimobil

Purr-chased

Cant wait


----------



## AfterTime

Me too.


----------



## nukeadmin

10 sales so far


----------



## tonka

Long way to go


----------



## nukeadmin

just need to promote it to others on the site, maybe adding forum signatures pointing to this thread perhaps


----------



## Terryg

Ordered


----------



## chilly

ordered


----------



## nukeadmin

15 sales now, slow but steady rise


----------



## zulurita

Just ordered, what happens next?


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

We wait for the 85 people on the last thread plus any new ones in the second poll (now over half the previous) to put their money where their voting button was.

But the Prisoners Dilemma gets in the way. If everyone is corporate, we get the finished thing in 3 weeks; but if people are selfish and all think "I'll wait until everyone else has paid, then jump in at the end, well of course it will NEVER happen :-(

Dave


----------



## Andysam

Interesting isn't it? When first gauging interest, many replied in the positive. When it went to a poll, even less people were interested and when it came to "putting your money where your mouth is" even fewer committed.

Have we just missed the boat on this one now that people's ardor has cooled? Strike whilst the iron is hot might have been applicable here! Well that or the fact that some people may just be full of hot air!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

this is why I said we needed to get a certain amount of sales first, commercial experience with these things tells me that out of 100 interested parties, only a small percentage actually follow up, but sales are trickling in just going to take time, I did mention it on the ODB newsletter and I will also include info about it on the next MHF Newsletter


----------



## Andysam

No criticism of you, more others that are quick of keyboard and slow of wallet!


----------



## 96706

Jut purchasedon ODB as Mrs D has a Galaxy 5. 
So hopefully we are adding to the 'YES PLEASE' quota :lol: 
This may even help me get into the techno era ( but I doubt it  ) :? 


****


----------



## me0wp00

just purchased, have just been bought an android phone for Valentines so perfect timing !!!


----------



## zulurita

nukeadmin said:


> this is why I said we needed to get a certain amount of sales first, commercial experience with these things tells me that out of 100 interested parties, only a small percentage actually follow up, but sales are trickling in just going to take time, I did mention it on the ODB newsletter and I will also include info about it on the next MHF Newsletter


Perhaps a sticky post to say its available to purchase. Some people may not read all of the newsletter or be quite sure when to order. I wasn't sure until I realised people were ordering now.


----------



## adonisito

I have paid my fiver! The equivalent of a pint and a bit. Pretty good value I reckon.


----------



## 96706

Mr's D informs me it's Galaxy S NOT 5 !

I rest my case m'lord ! :lol:


----------



## bungy69

*cant vote yet...but...*

yes please


----------



## DABurleigh

bungy,

Have you ordered one yet? We are beyond a poll now.

Dave


----------



## adonisito

What an excellent app this would be! Sorry for the blatant bump to the top!


----------



## bungy69

DABurleigh said:


> bungy,
> 
> Have you ordered one yet? We are beyond a poll now.
> 
> Dave


have now - twas on my list of todo's yesterday and completely got away from me!!


----------



## chilly

are we there yet?


----------



## bungy69

out of curiosity, ignorance, naivety etc

is this being 'marketed' on any other forums, websites and so on?


----------



## bungy69

just another observation as well...

I'm sure I can't be the only one who generally accesses the forums from the discussion>enter motor home forums drop down when they first go on the site

Unless there has been a posting - most folk may not know its up there - could this be added as a site announcement or something of that ilk to raise the profile to casual browsers?


----------



## kkclassic

Hi

Ordered but only found it was available for pre-order by stumbling on the thread and reading the older posts.

Maybe it should be a sticky?????

Kevin


----------



## Christine600

nukeadmin said:


> http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-app-for-android-phones-p-1773.html
> 
> as promised.
> 
> Get your orders in now, the faster the orders come in the sooner the app will be ported over


I'm ordering now - but I used several days before I found this link. Silly me, but perhaps put it in the first post?


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Money where mouth is - bought & paid for


----------



## nukeadmin

23 copies sold so far



> is this being 'marketed' on any other forums, websites and so on?


hmmm it might be seen as commercial spamming if I posted about it elsewhere, if other people did however........


----------



## Andysam

We'll see!

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...d-phone-application-campsites.html#post123351


----------



## nukeadmin

might be worth updating that thread to say it includes Wild camping spots in the app


----------



## Dixi

Mines on Order


----------



## DABurleigh

As foreseen by the wisdom of those who bought Android and especially HTC Desire, you now have the number 1 phone in the UK. Not bad, given it is a year old.

The Desire's HD variant is second, and the lesser HTC Wildfire Android, 3rd. Keep on going down the list you have a Blackberry and another Android, then finally you get to Apple's iPhone.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2028417/brits-shun-apples-iphone-favour-htc-desire

Now get ordering Android Campsites on ODB!

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

26 copies sold so far, need to gee up the pre orders to come in 

I will be mentioning it on the next newsletter due to go out hopefully later today


----------



## Rosbotham

Problem is (and forgive me if I'm misunderstanding this), I'm one of the people who voted "yes, I'd buy such a thing", but saying that and having to put my hand in my pocket to pay for something which may or may not become a reality are two different things. 

I'm sure we'd get our moneyback of course if the app was eventually not developed, but for me it's a matter of principle whether 50p, a fiver or five grand...I don't pay in advance for something with indeterminate delivery timescales.

Sorry...


----------



## nukeadmin

completely understand but conversely having experienced the development cycle / sales cycle of a couple of apps now I now that loads of people show interest and I invest substantial time/effort/funding and it takes forever to get it back plus of course support for the apps / bug fixes / upgrades (all of which cost money as I am not the developer and have to outsource every change / bug fix) and so I was harried into doing this by Dabs lol

I reckon that it will take up to 6-12 months to make back the initial investment based on sales levels I saw with the iPhone bearing in mind I can sell myself so don't have to pay commission to a 3rd party.

I know a lot of mhf members want this app, but until enough sales come forth I simply cant afford to throw money at it which I might never recoup, even with the 125 I will be still paying a substantial whack on top to get it out of the door, and masses of time debugging (Ben now has an Android phone) and liaising with developer etc.

lol this isn't a sob story before someone says so  Just the reality of getting this app "out of the door"


----------



## MOTORHOMER

We have pre ordered ours but not happy that our card has been charged as soon as the pre order was made. Surely we should not be charged for this until the goods are available for dispatch. Other companies we have pre-ordered from dont charge until they have the goods ready for dispatch

When can we expect to have this please. 

Thanks 

Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin

sorry Motorhomer, our store does not have the facility to reserve funds like the big players like Amazon etc do

I can refund it immediately if you desire though ?



> When can we expect to have this please


Once the required 125 (or near) orders are in, the developer will be commissioned and he stated 20 days to produce the finished product


----------



## DABurleigh

Rosbotham said:


> Problem is (and forgive me if I'm misunderstanding this), I'm one of the people who voted "yes, I'd buy such a thing", but saying that and having to put my hand in my pocket to pay for something which may or may not become a reality are two different things.
> 
> I'm sure we'd get our moneyback of course if the app was eventually not developed, but for me it's a matter of principle whether 50p, a fiver or five grand...I don't pay in advance for something with indeterminate delivery timescales.
> 
> Sorry...


Yes, my previous observation of "The Prisoner's Dilemma" applies. If we all individually act in the best interests of us all, we all get what we want and are prepared to pay the stipulated price for within 3 weeks. But if people act selfishly, while assuming everyone else acts corporately, then of course nothing happens and everybody loses.

I can identify with Nuke's situation, having previously ordered bulk goods on behalf of the explicitly declared interest of many club members, only to find what people REALLY mean is they would like someone else to take ALL the risk of up front investment, while allowing them freedom to decide downstream when they HAVE to blow the cobwebs out of their wallet to get their hands on it. After losing significant money on two successive occasions, I concluded taking financial risk on the basis of people's declared interest was a mugs' game I wasn't prepared to do again!

The simple answer is for people to be corporate, not selfish. We already have, I would estimate, declared interest at the necessary level. This merely needs to be converted into orders. You've got to ask just who is shooting whom in the foot here with the status quo we appear to have.

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

Can I just say for the record I intensely resent the implication that I'm selfish, and think it is uncalled for.

If Nuke wanted to reserve a fiver off my credit card (e.g. as some hotels do when you check in), I'd be willing to let him do so. I'm not paying money for something that may or may not appear though, even if I'm given assurances I'll get it back. It is the nature of business that enterprises make investment in the hope of getting a return. So far as I'm aware, we're not a co-operative and there's no profit share arrangement in place.


----------



## DABurleigh

The term selfish is not a pejorative one aimed at you, but shorthand for a strategy in the Prisoner's Dilemma I referred to, and for which the Android app purchasing situation is a good example. You can read more here if you didn't understand my point:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner's_dilemma

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

Fully aware of the prisoners' dilemma, thanks : have done it on quite a few team building courses, and on my MBA. However, it presupposes a "closed system" where the "prisoners" can't use alternate means (buy alternate products).



DABurleigh said:


> If we all individually act in the best interests of us all, we all get what we want and are prepared to pay the stipulated price for within 3 weeks. But if people act selfishly, while assuming everyone else acts corporately, then of course nothing happens and everybody loses.





DABurleigh said:


> The simple answer is for people to be corporate, not selfish.
> Dave


I can give the benefit of the doubt and say you were talking about the prisoners' dilemma and the fictitional people within it rather than my post that this was in reply to. However, the first quote in particular above doesn't seem that way.

I've got to say that I feel a bit miffed about the way this is panning out, although I understand Nuke's position. We were asked whether we would buy a product if one was produced. I am. Suddenly this has turned into somehow being the black sheep of the community if we're not willing to pay in advance for a product to be designed and implemented (albeit a portion of the costs : I acknowledge that). That's just not fair. If you've read some of my previous posts, you'll know I work in telecoms. Typically we have to buy kit that'll take 5+ years to payback...we don't ask our customers to pay 5 years' subscriptions in advance to mitigate our investment risk.

Paul


----------



## DABurleigh

Nuke isn't prepared to take that financial risk based on previous experience.

His offer requires those interested to collaborate (be "corporate") to get what they have declared they want, at a price they are prepared to pay. 

If sufficient are not prepared to collaborate (the game theory shorthand term for which I mustn't use) then we don't get what we want. It's not rocket science.

I find amusing the idea that I would set out to offend en masse Android fans on MHF 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> I work in telecoms. Typically we have to buy kit that'll take 5+ years to payback...we don't ask our customers to pay 5 years' subscriptions in advance to mitigate our investment risk.


and its almost sure that whoever you work with has much deeper pockets than mine and will be core technology that is required. This is an addon that a niche of a niche desire. If this were an MHF core aspect like bandwidth then of course it is specific to ALL subscribers but this is only applicable to a small proportion of them.

And I don't have the facility to reserve payments and tbh as the sum is only £5 it didn't even seem necessary, should the amount have been in the hundreds then it would have been a different case altogether as I personally wouldn't want to hand over such a large sum in that scenario.

I am not singling you out at all btw just defending my own position in this


----------



## bulawayolass

I would have it once l get a phone sorted which will be may. At the moment l do not know which phone that will be though so l am a yes but an l dont know which so guess that isnt to helpful...so l shall sneak off and cuddle teddy in a corner


----------



## DABurleigh

It will be an Android; you know it makes sense 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

"Fully aware of the prisoners' dilemma, thanks : have done it on quite a few team building courses, and on my MBA. However, it presupposes a "closed system" where the "prisoners" can't use alternate means (buy alternate products). "

Paul,

Point me at a campsite directory on Android that truly competes with MHF's database and the beer is on me! 

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

Who said anything about an Android app? I was referring to the "prisoners" having alternate means to achieve the same (or similar) goal. Don't you have a PC that you use in the van (as I am now)? And don't you have an internet browser on your phone...for UK use (90% of my time), frankly an internet search on ukcampsite yields what I need. Of course, not 1:1 replacement but similar enough for my purposes, making the app a nice to have rather than necessity.

Carling please...


----------



## bulawayolass

My samsung would take to long to search on so l use it only face book and if waiting for a very urgent email l log on otherwise facebook or nothing









Nor got my computer in there as l am trying to find a plug that will fit into the cigerette thingy or equiv so l can run it off that but so far no luck


----------



## DABurleigh

More good news for the significant number of MHF HTC Desire owners - Android Gingerbread for your year-old phone coming in the Spring:
http://www.slashgear.com/htc-desire...credible-s-gingerbread-update-in-q2-25136198/

Dave


----------



## Andysam

Any update on this? I'm guessing that around 50% of those who voted for it in the poll, haven't managed to put their hands in their pockets except to hold on to their money!


----------



## nukeadmin

Ben put an update on mobile campsites today

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/back-orders-for-icampsites-android/

sales haven't exactly been hammering in, 32 so far


----------



## zulurita

Does this mean we aren't going to get this? Am I likely to get it before I go away in May?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I posted in the poll stating that I would buy this app when available. However, I changed my Android phone for an iPhone 4 a couple of weeks back (on which I now have the iCampsite App).

Regards


----------



## Andysam

zulurita said:


> Does this mean we aren't going to get this? Am I likely to get it before I go away in May?


I'm guessing that's exactly what it means. There are some right plums out there :evil:

Perhaps the mods could PM the voters of the poll "You voted for this app, it's now time to pay. Why haven't you?"


----------



## Rosbotham

Andysam said:


> Perhaps the mods could PM the voters of the poll "You voted for this app, it's now time to pay. Why haven't you?"


I'm not going to get into an argument on this, because I posted my views further up in the thread a few weeks ago. However, to re-iterate, the poll I voted positively on was :

_Would you buy the iCampsites Android Edition App_

I still would, albeit I'd be honest & say I'm not getting an Android phone for a few months. However, I did not vote positively on

_If iCampsites Android Edition App was made available for pre-order, would you purchase on the basis that you'd be refunded if there was insufficient interest?_

I notice the explanatory text in the original posting now says that...I don't recall it saying that at the time, but wouldn't rule out that I misread what was being said. The question in the poll was definitely the first wording above though, and if it was the 2nd I'd have voted no (or not got involved).

I think you'll find at least some of the 30-odd who voted but didn't pre-order feel the same, and hurling insults at them isn't going to encourage them to do so. I absolutely understand why Nuke is doing things this way & sympathise with his plight, it's just not the way I do business. End of story.

Paul


----------



## nukeadmin

Well I am going to dig out the results of the poll from the database and email the people who voted just saying that the product is available to pre-order and pointing them back to this thread, that is about all I can do

as an aside Ben has just re-run a statistics comparison since our last one which compared IOS browsing habits of MHF Vs Android and it makes for interesting debate 

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/mobile-os-market-share-update/

take a look at the graphcs that Ben created below showing browsing habits of MHF mobile device users, the top one shows April-August 2010, the bottom shows the following Sept 2010-Feb 2011


















Android growth is slow Vs IOS as a whole


----------



## zulurita

I know £5 isn't a lot in the scheme of things but I don't want to be waiting indefinitely for the product I have ordered!


----------



## nukeadmin

well taking the bull by the horns I have commissioned the developer to start work, he has said he can start on the 23rd March and so hopefully 2-3 weeks later we should have the product available for those who already pre-ordered it and it will be up for sale on Outdoorbits and Android Market.

thx to all who have expressed an interest and supported this method of getting an Android app "out the door", you all know who you are


----------



## chilly

Great news!
Thanks for taking the initiative. I've no doubt that you'll end up selling 100's


----------



## GEMMY

D'oh!

Looks like I've got to purchase a phone with an Android base. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## adonisito

Excellent news, thanks for that!


----------



## Bimobil

Ta  

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Andysam

That's great news for us- hopefully you're not going to lose out though! Might be a long term investment!


----------



## Telbell

Thanks Nuke..."You know it makes sense" :lol: 

Does Dave know yet? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes ;-)


----------



## GEMMY

Are you going to be testing the prototype Dave. :?: 

tony


----------



## DABurleigh

If nuke wishes. Alison comes free - she'll break any software or electronics.

Dave


----------



## 96706

Thanks Nuke for all your efforts on this ( and to the 'testers' Dave & Alison in advance :lol: ). We are happy to await the release date & look forward to trying it out for ourselves  

Peter & Jean


----------



## DABurleigh

Can't quickly find an online ref yet, but a YouGov survey for Intelligent Environments has Android as the UK's favourite smartphone, being used in the main for mapping and travel purposes by both young and old.

Seems ideal for motorhomers to me!

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Can't edit last, as over 60 mins. Here's at least the Telegraph link:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo.../Android-now-the-most-popular-smartphone.html

Just don't ask me to explain this irony:
http://www.mygreatphone.com/apple-i...her-smartphone-users-a-yougov-survey-reveals/

Dave


----------



## plasticplumber

Similar report here http://eandt.theiet.org/news/2011/apr/android-smartphones.cfm


----------



## dodger148

The reason Androids are winning is you can make phone calls on them! unlike the iPhone, which if you manage to make a call its probable the connection will drop!!!


----------



## scraggs

I currently have the iphone version of this app and it's great, however due to the iphone having terrible reception and dropping calls I will be moving to android and am really pleased that you are going ahead with this now.


----------



## dodger148

I changed from an iphone to an Android a couple of months ago (HTC Desire) the difference is unbelievable, you can actually use it as a phone and it will hold calls, it will get 3g signals where the iphone couldnt get a signal! think you will be well pleased scraggs.


----------



## DABurleigh

The Apple iPhone5 will have a different antenna, not that Apple ever really conceded a basic design flaw.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

just as a headsup, the developer has sent me a message as follows:-



> we are facing problems in creating a sqlite function from android, so we are about to change database and need to add one field to work, so I require 4-5 days more to complete the 1st prototype.
> 
> In first prototype I would be able to include all things, except map functionalities and facebook,twitter integration.


So all being well we should have the first draft test copy of the app mid next week.


----------



## mexx

Off topic perhaps, but if 125 people paid £5 each could a suitable site be purchased for members....if they paid £10 each, couldn't 4 sites be bought near ferry crossings, motorway links etc.


----------



## GEMMY

Sites???? :? 

tony


----------



## IrishMike

Just a simple question about the development.
Does it require a phone or GPRS connection?

The reason I ask is that I have a Toshiba Folio 100 that I am using while travelling and it does have WIFI but no GSM or GPRS ability.

Regards
Mike


----------



## rugbyken

def interested just the one question for now, will we be able to share the app like the kindle content, just bought 2 x HTC phones the larger 'desire' for the boss and the 'wildfire' for me ,now we bought the desire for the large screen reading e mails etc so that would be a natural for the app but i often use the motorhome myself while she's working,therefore would like to access our copy of the app from both phones, would this be possible.


----------



## aircool

An update.

Well just to keep you guys in the loop this morning Dave spoke to our coder and we are due to get our first beta copy of the app on Monday.

Ben


----------



## deadl0ck

Been following this thread with interest - I'll definitely buy the android app when it's available


----------



## Andysam

It's already available for pre order.


----------



## deadl0ck

Excellent - just pre-ordered it


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Not wishing to seem to too keen, but it's now Tuesday, did the beta copy arrive yesterday?


----------



## nukeadmin

from the coders mouth here are the last few messages I have swapped with them



> using sqlite, but the problem is android can not handle large database, so needed to split and even we can not create user defined sql functions through code so we can not create distance function in database to find distance between current location and campsite location to filter so I created one Distance field in the table to overcome issue
> 
> this problem is solved now, but another problem with android is, we can not be able to run more than one task in thread simultaneously, so I am getting errors sometimes due to this
> 
> David Burley: ok so realistically is it still possible to port the app 100% as it is on the iPhone and if so when can you get a beta copy to us ?
> 
> I am trying to port entire app into android, and right now facing issues with thread and researching how to make a code using multiple tasks run at same time


So we are still waiting for a beta unfortunately


----------



## nukeadmin

ah just had this in when I skyped him



> I will surely provide you beta version before this weekend
> sorry for the delay, but I am constantly working around issues


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Cheers for the update Nuke,


----------



## DABurleigh

"Issues" seems a euphemism for "I haven't a clue about developing Android apps but I'm desperate for the money so I said yes; I'm willing to embark on a voyage of discovery if you are...."

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass

Hope he does discover his pathway to sucess l am due my phone upgrade week after next all sorted just got to contact them


----------



## trevd01

...hmm

As one who expressed an interest, but did not 'pre-order', the passage of time has intervened.

My Android phone is out of contract and the price of iPhones has fallen, so I now have an iPhone*, and an iPhone version of the software...

...which is frankly very buggy indeed. Waiting to hear anything from my bug reporting, but I guess the developers are pretty tied up with the Android version.

*I loved my Android phone in many ways, but as a 100% Apple user in desktops, laptops and tablet it was a bit perverse not to have an iPhone...


----------



## carol

My iPhone app is a great idea but in practise a pain. I check for items around me nothing showing. Sometimes there is so I don't bother doing it as you can't put a review in. When nothing shows uo I take time and photo to do it on iPhone and send it

Currently I have two to upload that say there is no info in them. When I check them everything is there. Pain in the usual

The other thing is I send in and then gaspode tells me it is in the database. So why didn't it show up. I am on auto update

No one has answered my emails with the problems. I have it on both iPad and iPhone but iPad is not 3G so not online here

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin

well finally I have v1.0 of the Android app up and running on a HTC Desire phone 

Base framework is there, and functionality, some issues already identified which we are using bug system with developer to work through.

There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## bodgerco

I have pre-ordered.
What is the procedure by which I can get hold of a copy of the V1.0 release? 

Roy


----------



## nukeadmin

its not a release version as yet Roy, we are in testing phase, this is more what you could call an Alpha version i.e. the very first initial version of a finished software application. We will be testing now, reporting issues to the developers who will rectify them and hopefully this won't take long and it will be ready for release


----------



## scraggs

Well I now have my android phone, so look forward to getting the app.
If you fancy an alpha tester let me know


----------



## madontour

Any update on when there will be a release of iCampsites for Android?


----------



## bodser

*android app*

hi ,would definitely be interested, just bought cheap vodafone android phone so this would be a great first app
cheers
bodser


----------



## adonisito

Oi guv. where's the merchandise ?


----------



## bulawayolass

Am as of this week proud owner of the Samsung S11 galaxy amzazzzing phone. Now just need the app please


----------



## nukeadmin

just an update, currently downloading latest build from developer.

This should hopefully have ironed out all the last batch of bugs we found.

He is confident we are nearly there, so fingers crossed


----------



## bulawayolass

So long as it works on my samsung galaxy s11


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Morning Nuke,
Well, you've had the latest release of the app for a week, but we haven't heard anything yet.

Is it any closer to general release yet, or does it still need further work? I hope your developer isn't charging you more for this, he seemed confident it was a relatively simple transition, but it seems anything but!!

Seems a while (about a month in fact) since it was said that v1.0 was running as a test on a Desire to identify issues &


nukeadmin said:


> snipped.......hopefully this won't take long and it will be ready for release


Although I suppose it does depend on your definition of "not long"


----------



## nukeadmin

Morning Chris

Well the developer gave us v1 and it worked but it had some major issues, firstly it was huge and it couldn't be moved to SD card and some of the functionality was missing

second build came through and neither I nor Ben can run it on our HTC phones. it loads and is now only 20Mb ish and can be reallocated to SD card but comes up with a fatal error when running !

Developer has debugged and is sending me a new build tmrw


----------



## Techno100

Is it normal for developers to send out stuff that they clearly haven't tried themselves :lol: Doesn't fill one with confidence in their ability :?


----------



## nukeadmin

> Is it normal for developers to send out stuff that they clearly haven't tried themselves Laughing Doesn't fill one with confidence in their ability


Well as a developer myself, I can confirm that you create something, test it until cannot find any bugs then get small test group to test until they can't find any bugs then you release

at which point 1000s of bugs are found

:lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Ah the Alan Sugar business plan. Let your customers do the quality control and swiftly replace without quibble. It's what was behind the Amstrad success.

Dick


----------



## Techno100

nukeadmin said:


> Is it normal for developers to send out stuff that they clearly haven't tried themselves Laughing Doesn't fill one with confidence in their ability
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a developer myself, I can confirm that you create something, test it until cannot find any bugs then get small test group to test until they can't find any bugs then you release
> 
> at which point 1000s of bugs are found
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonka

any more news on this ????

My android Vega tablet will be out of guarantee before I can try it!!! :lol: 

AND !!!!!!!!!! When I did my MHF subscription renewal it was trying to charge me again for the fee on this, although I paid for it on 5TH FEB 2011..!!
 5 months and counting....


----------



## zulurita

Any news on this App? Seems a very long time ago when I paid for this!


----------



## Codfinger

zulurita said:


> Any news on this App? Seems a very long time ago when I paid for this!


Ditto
Chris


----------



## bungy69

and another ditto....

appreciate that there have been issues and also an office move but the last update was a little while ago now


----------



## nukeadmin

morning all

we had latest build in 2 days ago, lots of issues been rectified but still one glaring issue with the way the application deploys itself on the phone i.e. it takes up far too much internal memory and sd card memory

So we have left feedback with the developers.

Just been speaking to Ben and he has it running on his HTC Desire and he is going to try and do a few screenshots to sate your appetites whilst it is in development still


----------



## scraggs

I am off to scotland in 2weeks time, would be good if this was ready by then as it's going to be a bit of a take it as it comes trip so would be ideal to have the ability to check whats near when we have had enough for the day.


----------



## Andysam

I'm off in 2 weeks to- might see you there :roll: :wink:


----------



## plasticplumber

Has your developer done a bunk with the money? Time moves on but not this app it would appear. Time to question the capabilities of the developer or find out what he/she is doing and come up with some deadlines. Cowboy software company or trying to work beyond their capabilities?


----------



## aircool

plasticplumber said:


> Has your developer done a bunk with the money? Time moves on but not this app it would appear. Time to question the capabilities of the developer or find out what he/she is doing and come up with some deadlines. Cowboy software company or trying to work beyond their capabilities?


Well we had a new build yesterday and its currently in testing


----------



## nukeadmin

Spent some time with the developer over the last few weeks refining how the app will work on Android platform as due to the unique functionality of Android OS (Back button etc) we modified the Gui to suit 

at present there are only 5 bugs outstanding so I am hopeful of a conclusion to this project within the next couple of weeks


----------



## Andysam

Thanks for the update.

I was hoping to have it sooner tho, 6 month to port an existing app seems excessive! 

On a months hols Fri so won't have this as hoped


----------



## Telbell

How's the progress Nuke??


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> How's the progress Nuke??


Progress is good 

Its mid-to-late beta I suppose you could say.


----------



## Telbell

> Its mid-to-late beta I suppose you could say.


Ah!....Good!!!!!

Is "beta" a code word for "August" then? :? 
:wink:


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> Its mid-to-late beta I suppose you could say.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!....Good!!!!!
> 
> Is "beta" a code word for "August" then? :?
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Couldn't comment 

Just got around some of the android orientated platform differences (as its not a direct port), that and now we have more hardware (or less hardware that crashes ).


----------



## zulurita

Must say I am rather disappointed that this app is still not available for me to use.

Looks like my next trip away will also be without it. So will only get to use it next year by the looks of things  Not really that good when I paid for it in Feb!


----------



## Telbell

Can't disagree there


----------



## devjb

'Beta' late than never


----------



## Telbell

Dare I ask??????


----------



## Telbell

> Dare I ask??????
> Sad Sad Sad


Ok- I will...

Anything happening??


----------



## GEMMY

Especially as it's been advertisd in todays MMM. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Andysam

Don't worry I'm back from my 22 night hols so anticipate it being released fairly soon on account that it would have been most useful to me during that time!


----------



## Alfa_Scud

OK, enough's enough!

Is this app actually going to be available at some point or not? All we keep hearing is "bugs being ironed" - "issues porting to different OS" - "Alpha copy available" etc etc etc. then it's all gone quiet "next week this", "two weeks that" :? 

I'm trying to be quite patient & it's not an expensive thing, in fact for me if turned out that it was never going to work, you could keep the fiver or chuck it a charity box, but it's the expectation of something being available then not


----------



## nukeadmin

Sorry Chris,

Out of my control entirely, I am afraid Chris, I have a HTC phone here to test with and Ben has a Samsung Galaxy phone.

Developer does a build, we install it, test it and add bugs for developer to sort

We wait a week or so (although as we get closer to finished product the delay is less), another build pops up, we run through the process again.

I can't release a product that is full of bugs or else I will be slated for doing so, It is not me coding it, so I can't speed it up. I didn't have any penalties in the tender unfortunately that I can use as leverage either

We hit walls periodically whereby we have to rethink aspects of the app to suit the way Android OS works that we didn't have to do so with the IOS (Apple) platform such as the way large databases are handled (slow), encryption, memory usage (Android is appallingly bad at memory with its inbuilt phone memory and SD memory split) and lots of other issues that we then need to regroup and rethink how to bypass / resolve them

I am sat here now steadily adding bugs for the developer to work on, and I know even when i release the app there will be bugs as there is in any software release. I am just ridding the app of the larger, show stopping ones.

Please bear with us, working as fast as possible to do this


----------



## nukeadmin

ok time for another update, developer gave us a build yesterday and they have rectified majority of issues raised albeit we found another few after submitting last bug report.

at present there are only 9 bugs outstanding and none are show stoppers and should be easy fixes so fingers crossed 

if these bugs are resolved then I am hopeful of a build by the weekend which we can really hammer and all being well release a final build next week. (Well i can dream !)

:roll:


----------



## GEMMY

I for one welcome this latest news. 8) 

tony


----------



## Glandwr

I too would be interested. Are you still working ironing out bugs in the USB version Nuke? Remember you've still got a few of us that can't run mapping?

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin

I have worked on the usb campsite issue that you have Dick, but I am at a loss atm, there are 3 of you i think of you that have this issue where it works on other PCs but on one particular PC it doesn't. This obviously rules out an issue with the application / hardware and so the issue is then one of a particular software setup issue with the environment they are running on i.e. your pc Operating system / firewall / anti virus etc. Unfortunately as each PC has a million different configurations / software variables that Ben and I cannot devote further countless hours trying to diagnose what it is on your PC that is causing the issues.

As I said in the other thread probably the best way fwd in your case would be to swap info with the other 2 people with the exact same issue and compare notes on software config / patches / software applications you have installed to try and find a common denominator

Ben and I did spend a considerable amount of time both going through options trying initially to help and get to the bottom of it.

things that I know are related to mapping issues:

1. flash installation of the correct plugin
2. security programs blocking flash
3. Something discovered during the update phase was that right clicking a file and running as Administrator helps in some circumstances depending on OS. So if you are a windows Vista / 7 user right click the USBCampsiteView.exe file in Windows folder and choose the option to run as administrator


----------



## DavidDredge

I am travelling in france with limited wifi availability so this may not be the right place to post my query.

I use the iphone app of icampsites and I am sure I used to add reviews off line then upload once I was online. This is not happening now. Is my assumption wrong or has something changed.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

nukeadmin said:


> I have worked on the usb campsite issue.... but I am at a loss ..... This obviously rules out an issue with the application / hardware


Hello Nuke,

Just come across this post - I am one of the affected. I'm not sure you are right.

iCampsites worked perfectly on the original USB on my MacBook Pro.

When invited to update that working USB to remove previous minor issues found it ceased to work, showing a white screen.

That says it is the application / hardware to me.

I could either:-
1) Copy the original working version on my Macbook hard drive back to the USB and see what effect that has. (Possibly trying another update).

2) Return the USB to you for exchange (It was one of the first batch I think).

What is your preference please?


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> As I said in the other thread probably the best way fwd in your case would be to swap info with the other 2 people with the exact same issue and compare notes on software config / patches / software applications you have installed to try and find a common denominator
> 
> Ben and I did spend a considerable amount of time both going through options trying initially to help and get to the bottom of it.
> 
> things that I know are related to mapping issues:
> 
> 1. flash installation of the correct plugin
> 2. security programs blocking flash
> 3. Something discovered during the update phase was that right clicking a file and running as Administrator helps in some circumstances depending on OS. So if you are a windows Vista / 7 user right click the USBCampsiteView.exe file in Windows folder and choose the option to run as administrator


I would be happy to share my experiences and efforts with others.
However I think that we are on the wrong track (don't mind being shot down in flames!) . I have tried as you know Nuke, all the suggestions you outline with no success.
The thing that still bugs me is that any website I visit with flash applications does not give me a problem. Also when using the usb stick I can easily produce a list of campsites with pictures etc. but when using the map whether in online or offline mode I cannot get further than the Europe outline map.
Why if it is something to do with flash do I not get a list of campsites in offline mode?? It still hangs at the Europe outline map. Something to do with a bit of rogue code???

Terry (with tin hat on!) and yes I know a little knowledge is a dangerous thing!.


----------



## Telbell

Have I missed something? Is android version now availablez? If so how so I get it
ccornhill over water
signed a long time paid up poteNiall owner


----------



## Telbell

Oops.managed to scroll back and find answer
just 9 bugs to fix then?


----------



## ched999uk

I can't seem to find out if the icampsites has links to the campsites own web sites listed so I can find out more info on the sites i.e. prices.

Any idea if a www link feature is part of icampsites? (It's the Android version I will be buying if it does have web links)

Cheers

PS is the Android version out yet?


----------



## nukeadmin

> just 9 bugs to fix then?


Just checked and its now 6 



> I use the iphone app of icampsites and I am sure I used to add reviews off line then upload once I was online. This is not happening now. Is my assumption wrong or has something changed.


Yes it does this. Could you PM me with the symptoms you have as this thread is for Android version

HurricanSmith / Teljoy / Glandwr - I have started a thread (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1124243.html#1124243) and we will work on this as this is a thread for Android and obviously it is causing confusion


----------



## Telbell

How many bugs now?

How far are we away?


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> How many bugs now?
> 
> How far are we away?


Very few, just minor tweaks to be fair.

The RC "Release Candidate" is due.


----------



## zulurita

Is the Android version due out soon?


----------



## madontour

depends on how you define soon 

mike


----------



## zulurita

It will soon be a year since I paid for this product at this rate!

Some more info please.


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

I now have a version to provide an additional user test, and will get back to nuke in the next couple of days or so. 

My initial reaction is that, given it is upgradable in both program and data, it indeed looks like it can be rolled out.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

Well just had a chat with the developer, and a few niggles and a database refresh to bring it up to date with all the latest mhf campsite db additions and he is giving me what I hope is the final build tmrw !!!!


Thank God 

Will post here once we get it


----------



## GEMMY

HURRAH!!!!!!!!! :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## Techno100

Just as I bought an iPhone 4s :lol: and icampsites


----------



## pandalf

How about a version for Windows Phones - with all the success that the HTC HD7 is having, it would be great to see a version for Windows as well.


----------



## Techno100

I'd appreciate my payment going into the forum charity as I won't be needing the long awaited Android version.


----------



## aircool

An update for you this evening.

One last issue left to be resolved which should be done and dusted (and tested!) Monday PM and all being well (cant see why not) then those on back order will have an email Wednesday with a unique download URL from Outdoor Bits.

I must say it is looking mightily impressive now that the android platform is a little more consistent


----------



## Whitebirdyman

aircool said:


> I must say it is looking mightily impressive now that the android platform is a little more consistent


I am using an Asus Transformer android pad and forums seem of the view that this will be updated to android 4 - ice cream sandwich - in November. Will the MHF android database continue to work with that?

Jim


----------



## DABurleigh

Aircool,

One thing that puzzles me is why it is the largest app I have ever used. OK it virtually all goes to SD, but you do need nearly 35 mb free internal memory to be able to install it. I suspect most with a Desire phone won't have anything like this without deleting MANY existing wanted apps first.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

the iphone app is the same Dave, it takes a fair bit of space for an encrypted database and the app also holds all thumbnail images of each campsite that has images in mhf database 

drum roll please .....

It is complete !!!

I have been trying to submit the app to Android Market and should be up and running on there in a few days

As for back orders we are either going to use Outdoorbits built in download facility or issue vouchers for download free from Android Market once I establish the best delivery method I will contact all customers to let them know where to get it from


----------



## 100127

Cannot wait, had it on my Iphone, now got a galaxy S2. Much better now Natwest app is available on Android.


----------



## aircool

sysinfo said:


> Cannot wait, had it on my Iphone, now got a galaxy S2. Much better now Natwest app is available on Android.


Good choice 

We were also using an S2 for testing


----------



## 100127

Like to know the outcome. Pretty please :wink: :wink:


----------



## camper69

I see that the app is now live on Android Market 

Derek


----------



## ExAviator

*iCampsites*

If just attempted to download iCampsites to my HTC Sensation from Android Market.

Searching icampsites, campsites, and mhf does not reveal this software. What do I need type in Market to find and download?


----------



## camper69

Just put campsite into the search box on Android market and it will come up. No one has downloaded it yet.

Derek


----------



## bungy69

bit worrying


'This app is incompatible with your T-Mobile HTC HTC Desire'

thought this had been tested on a desire?


----------



## ExAviator

*iCampsitee*

"Just put campsite into the search box on Android market and it will come up. No one has downloaded it yet.

Derek"

Hi Derek

Just did this - well over two hundred apps are listed under'campsite'. I've now scrolled through this list three times and did not see iCampsites or any similar title. What name is it listed under and what app sponsor/developer? Even better would be under what icon. It's may well be there, but as yet I can't find it. Others may possibly have the same problem - or could it be just me? It looks as though bungy69 found it and reported it didn't function on his Desire by 8.26 but you indicated at 8.23 that nobody had downloaded it.
This appears a bit tight timewise!
Alan


----------



## bungy69

try this android - i campsites

although - if its not registered for your phone type you may not see it


----------



## bungy69

Hi ExAviator - I havent been able to download - it wont let me :evil: due to not being compatible

Nuke.....be handy knowing which devices is it compatible with please, or is that just a error in the market??


----------



## ExAviator

*iCampsites*

I have thanked you bungy69 - your suggestion only put three on screen and this did not include icampsites. A search under 'Android campsites' revealed over 600 apps - and as far as I could see iCampsites wasn't here either.

Perhaps, sadly, your condlusion was right but Derek may be in a position to refute this.

Alan


----------



## camper69

*Re: iCampsitee*



ExAviator said:


> "Just put campsite into the search box on Android market and it will come up. No one has downloaded it yet.
> 
> Derek"
> 
> Hi Derek
> 
> Just did this - well over two hundred apps are listed under'campsite'. I've now scrolled through this list three times and did not see iCampsites or any similar title. What name is it listed under and what app sponsor/developer? Even better would be under what icon. It's may well be there, but as yet I can't find it. Others may possibly have the same problem - or could it be just me? It looks as though bungy69 found it and reported it didn't function on his Desire by 8.26 but you indicated at 8.23 that nobody had downloaded it.
> This appears a bit tight timewise!
> 
> Alan


Sorry should have said "icampsites" only one comes up.

Derek


----------



## ExAviator

*iCampsites*

Hi Derek

Search 'icampsites' brings up "There are no matches in Android market"! Have now tried this four times.

This is on a three month old HTC Sensation running Android 2.3.4.

Sorry

Alan


----------



## selstrom

I tried to find this app in Android Market on my phone, HTC Desire S, and could not find it.
Found in in Android Market on my computer but when tried to buy it informed me it was not compatible with my phone. I note on the website it says you require Android 1.5 - 2.2, my phone is 2.3.3.
Why produce an app that cannot run on the latest phones?


----------



## bigles

Same for me - HTC Desire S running Android 2.3.3 and it states that iCampsites is not compatible with my device!

I switched from an iPhone (running iCampsites) in July and have been waiting since then to get this on my Android phone - disappointed to say the least!


----------



## bungy69

same here - android 2.3

So...how long to wait for this now then? is it just a case of updating android market to enable it to work with newer versions....BTW Goggle claims that 2.3 is on >35% of handsets - so quite a size-able chunk of the market locked out


----------



## DABurleigh

All I can say is I was invited to test a version immediately before the final one and it runs on my Desire running 2.3.3 Gingerbread.

Dave


----------



## bungy69

thats good news...so its a market setting then that nuke and team can adjust


----------



## Andysam

I've Beta tested this on my Desire running 2.2, apart from the bugs (reported and sorted) it ran and worked very well.

Looking forward to the link to get the real app running.


----------



## zulurita

If this app is now available and I paid for it back in Feb this year, how come I haven't been notified as to where I can download it from?


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

Nuke's last post on this thread refers.

Dave


----------



## Andysam

zulurita said:


> If this app is now available and I paid for it back in Feb this year, how come I haven't been notified as to where I can download it from?


Looks like a logistical problem.


----------



## adonisito

If I search "campsite", I get 634 matches including ACSI etc. I have prepaid, so which am I looking for? Or is the app not yet available ?


----------



## Andysam

Everyone needs to read Nuke's post.

If you want to buy the app now it's in the Marketplace. If you have pre paid (as I have) there is no way for the Market to know you have pre paid so it won't let you download it without paying. Nuke has to figure out a way of disseminating the app to those that have already paid, either by voucher, direct download, email etc.


----------



## zulurita

Andysam said:


> Everyone needs to read Nuke's post.
> 
> If you want to buy the app now it's in the Marketplace. If you have pre paid (as I have) there is no way for the Market to know you have pre paid so it won't let you download it without paying. Nuke has to figure out a way of disseminating the app to those that have already paid, either by voucher, direct download, email etc.


Thanks for that.

However it is rather a pain that those of us that have Pre-Paid in order for the ball to start rolling are now penalised for not being able to get it now. The app is available and we still have to wait!


----------



## DABurleigh

There is a certain unjust irony. And if one were about to embark on a European touring holiday one might feel peeved. But it's November, and seemingly wetter over there than here anyway 

Dave


----------



## Bimobil

When Nuke has figured out this issue, should the members who pre-payed get a small reduction for thanks...say 10% discount,

Just an idea for those who stuck their necks out :?:


----------



## Andysam

I thought it was Nuke that stuck his neck out? 

There weren't enough takers to cover cost when this was commissioned. On your thought basis I don't want to pay 10% more because he was morally courageous! 

BTW way I'm not on anyone's side but my own- I want a fully functioning app too!


----------



## Rosbotham

So I paid my £5 and downloaded.

In fairness my current phone isn't a high end one...Samsung Galaxy Apollo.

Application continually black screened, followed by a message that the app wasn't responding. First time I've ever had an Android app crash.

So I'm afraid I had to click on the refund button.

Top tip, if you download, make sure you try it within the 15 minute period that you're allowed to request a refund.


----------



## ched999uk

It's interesting that there are no reviews as yet plus the icampsite forum has not got the update that the android version is out or a section for android on the forum.

I am really looking forward to this app. It will probably be the first app I pay for!!! 
But I really want more screen shots and a few reviews.

I will keep checking as I am sure there will be lots of screen shots and 5star reviews very soon.

I can't wait.

Thanks for all the work that has gone into this app. I am sure it will be a great success.


----------



## Bimobil

Any news on how people who pre-ordered can download this app yet :?: :?: :?:


----------



## zulurita

Still waiting


----------



## Codfinger

Yup me too :? 
Chris


----------



## bungy69

simple solution

at the moment there are people waiting to try out what they have bought, but as there is no current published way to get it to those folk then why not just refund all those who paid upfront...

and then they can go download from the market..so £5 out and £5 in...no loss there

But that is assuming that they don't have a device with a greater version than 2.2...so wouldnt work for me :evil:

One point though..if you supply us all with a way to download - do we get 15mins to get a refund if it doesn't work or we don't like it...like you do on Android Market?


----------



## bigles

Downloaded iCampsites on my HTC Desire S running Android 2.3.5 and it's working OK. I haven't had a real deep probe into it but initial searches are working. Have had a couple of instances where it crashed at start up but at least it's available and working.


----------



## bungy69

As there is STILL no way of pre orders getting their download (at least im not aware of any) and it is now available to pretty much any android version on the market...i downloaded and had a play and then refunded..

Not a bad App, and i like the integrated google nav bit

So...when do we get our ordered copy..........or can i just get a refund on the pre order so i can keep the download one?


----------



## Telbell

> that is assuming that they don't have a device with a greater version than 2.2


But Bigles' is 2.3.5....and works!
How do I find out what version I have please (HTC Desire)- and does it matter??


----------



## bungy69

Hi telbell

Not with this app now it doesn't as its for all versions from 1.5 upwards

To check your version look in settings> about phone and look at android version


----------



## zulurita

I am beginning to wish I had never ordered this app and PAID for it!

Lots of people are getting it!


----------



## Terryg

I have two Android devices both are unable to see this app on Android Market.

HTC Desire HD (Android Version 2.3.3)

Asus Eee Pad Transformer (Android Version 3.2.1)

When and where will the APK file be made available ????

Hoping for a response soon.

Terry.


----------



## Telbell

Not sure what an APK file is but I wouldn't mind knowing what I have to do to download the campsite database onto to my Android phone.

Discount once the twelve months waiting time has arrived? Not long now! :wink:


----------



## Terryg

Telbell,

just managed to get the app on to my HTC Desire HD phone, I finally got it from here

https://market.android.com/search?q=icampsites&so=1&c=apps

Terry


----------



## adonisito

Its frustrating that those that preordered (like me) can't get hold of this without forking out again.


----------



## rolyk

Unless it's bought through Android Market you won't automatically get the updates. 

I downloaded it yesterday through the Market on my Desire running Android 2.3.7 and it installed ok. However, I would best describe it as "work in progress" and there is still lots to do to make it a properly functioning stable app. On my Desire it crashed rather regularly and some of the operations are not very intuitive. For example, when doing a search, you have to use the keypad to confirm, rather than hitting a button on the search screen in the normal Android fashion. It took me a while to work this out. There is also the odd typo such as "Loundry Facilities available" as well as case irregularities, this one being an example. 

Unfortunately, the 15 minutes given to evaluate the programme is not long enough and I ended up buying it. Would I buy it again after fully evaluating it? - probably yes. On the assumption that it will improve in time. And it only cost a fiver, after all!

Saying all that I think that Nuke should be congratulated in having the bottle to take on a task of this magnitude and I wish him all the success in it untimately achieving its objective. 

Roly


----------



## Rosbotham

Praise where it's due.

Follow on from my earlier post. I got a new phone today (Xperia Arc S), and the app seems to work fine on that. On the old one, didn't get as far as the splash/logo screen that appears after half a second on this phone.

Good app, but as I say, if you've got an older / lower spec Android, be sure to try it out during your 15 minutes free cancellation period.

Curious that people are struggling to find it - I just searched on "icampsites" in the marketplace and it came up (old phone v2.1.x, new phone 2.3.4)


----------



## Telbell

This is getting quite irritating!

Some of us paid many months ago so why should we pay again. Now it's said that updates are only available if you "buy" through the Android Market.

And there';s still a suggestion that it will only work on certain"spec" of Android

Sorry but I can't see any praise is due!

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE COME UP WITH SOME USEFUL AND ACCURATE INFORMATION??

and yes, I'm shouting


----------



## Telbell

> However, I would best describe it as "work in progress" and there is still lots to do to make it a properly functioning stable app. On my Desire it crashed rather regularly and some of the operations are not very intuitive. For example, when doing a search, you have to use the keypad to confirm, rather than hitting a button on the search screen in the normal Android fashion. It took me a while to work this out. There is also the odd typo such as "Loundry Facilities available" as well as case irregularities, this one being an example.


....all of which doesn't really fit in with the revised title of the thread!


----------



## bungy69

just tried to cancel the pre order through outdoor bits - no real method for and app refund but well see how we go!!

RolyK has a very valid point about future app udpates, i cant see how Nuke et all can do this any other way than to refund the preorder...and encourage a download through the android market place...would help prevent pirating as well....

But it would be nice to get some kind of a response to peoples queries regarding this...


----------



## nukeadmin

ok finally got around to this, many apologies but as you have no doubt been aware the last few days have been hectic here !

Developer was aware of these crashes (Android market tracks them) and he has released a bug fix which we have just uploaded to the Market and should be available for download as an update

As for the back orders I am now working on adding in a download module into ODB to allow you to download pre orders as well


----------



## nukeadmin

OK Finally sorted out how to do the back orders for the Android app, thanks everyone for your patience

If you have a back order in place, please go to http://www.outdoorbits.com and log in to your account https://www.outdoorbits.com/login.php

Once logged in go to your Previous orders at the top and click on the "View" button next to the back order for Android App

In the Order History Section There should be a Download Button which you can click on to download (See image below with button indicated by arrow)

The App is 31Mb in size

Once downloaded you will need to transfer this to your Android phone manually

Some phones have built in file explorers so once copied over simply use the integrated file explorer to browse to and install the app

If your phone does not have a file browser then there are free ones available from the Market such as Astro https://market.android.com/details?id=com.metago.astro&hl=en

For the less technical users Ben has written a comprehensive guide on installation http://www.mobilecampsites.com/installing-icampsites-android-edition/


----------



## Andysam

In my order history I get:

"Download not available, this could be either 7 days has expired since purchase or you have exceeded the maximum 5 download attempts possible. Please contact us if you haven't obtained your download."

I don't know if this because I did some beta testing?


----------



## nukeadmin

nope Andy, issue my end, try now


----------



## rolyk

Just has a look at Ben's installation instructions and he's omitted one critical step. That is to check in "Application Settings" that the phone is set to "allow installation of non Market applications". Of course this setting will vary in wording, depending on the Android version.

I must say, for the non non computer savvy, installing from a dowloaded .apk file is not going to be easy. And it will not automatically update in the manner of an app that is installed from the Market.

Roly


----------



## Ditcha

Keep getting a date expired message when I try


----------



## aircool

rolyk said:


> Just has a look at Ben's installation instructions and he's omitted one critical step. That is to check in "Application Settings" that the phone is set to "allow installation of non Market applications". Of course this setting will vary in wording, depending on the Android version.
> 
> I must say, for the non non computer savvy, installing from a dowloaded .apk file is not going to be easy. And it will not automatically update in the manner of an app that is installed from the Market.
> 
> Roly


Good spot. I have ammended the guide now to include.

Too much beta testing


----------



## bungy69

downloaded and working  

one question now...future updates - do we need to do it the manual way and download it each time? as android doesn't recognise it as being purchased through the market for obvious reasons..


----------



## nukeadmin

I believe so bungy, it swings in roundabouts, for me obviously better to sell via ODB as all the money goes to me, but on the market 30% goes to Google !!

Need to look into the distribution model more and investigate other markets as well

So million dollar question, what do u think of the app ?


----------



## ched999uk

It's great to see the app out but I was wondering if there are any more screen shots of it working? I was really hoping that it would provide links to the sites found in a search so I could check out the full details of the campsite owners webpage. Is that possible?


----------



## Andysam

Top job. Up and running- thanks.


----------



## bungy69

nukeadmin said:


> I believe so bungy, it swings in roundabouts, for me obviously better to sell via ODB as all the money goes to me, but on the market 30% goes to Google !!
> 
> Need to look into the distribution model more and investigate other markets as well
> 
> So million dollar question, what do u think of the app ?


thanks

Nice app, works well, not to heavy on system and all that and some nice integrated features with Google...will you have to start paying for these when Google start levying a fee?

Only one minor 'complaint' - and its not the app - its the search by county, none show up in Monmouthshire but on map view there are quite a few, but that is probably down to people who add the sites not inputting the region. Possibly something for the future to link postcodes with counties

Now to get out and use it


----------



## deadl0ck

Hi,
Can you clarify why the application need the following permissions :

*Your Personal Information
read contact data, write contact data*

and

*Services that cost you money
directly call phone numbers*

Thanks.


----------



## bungy69

deadl0ck said:


> Hi,
> Can you clarify why the application need the following permissions :
> 
> *Your Personal Information
> read contact data, write contact data*
> 
> and
> 
> *Services that cost you money
> directly call phone numbers*
> 
> Thanks.


Im not one of the devs or anything like that but....

You can save a site into your contacts on the phone - which needs the read and write contact data setting

and you can call a site directly from the app - which covers the other one

If you are concerned about that then you can download apps like

permissions denied

or

privacy blocker

BUT... you may be giving these sorts of apps the same level of permissions to do all this...so not entirely a win-win


----------



## deadl0ck

OK - that explains it then - I wasn't aware of that functionality.

Thanks !


----------



## deadl0ck

It looks good, however, "Search by Town/City or Name" does not seem to be working for me :

I can type in the search box (I tired "Dublin", "Kerry", "Manchester" and more) but there is no actual search button to submit my entry. It also does not do text matching as I type so I'm not sure how this search is supposed to work.

FYI, I'm on Android 2.3.4 on a Sony Ericsson Xperia Play


----------



## Telbell

> one question now...future updates - do we need to do it the manual way and download it each time?


Not sure I follow that "doing it the Manual Way"

To a non-techie, how do I get free updates please?

and.....what happens if the PC doesnt recognise the phone??


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave,

Those of us who were prepared to pay up front for the good of all may be better for you, but from our point of view you are getting more money from us compared to those who didn't AND we don't get automatic update notifications and ease of updating. It does stick in the craw a bit! Not much justice :-(

All said and done I'm just glad the saga is over 

Dave


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> Dave,
> 
> Those of us who were prepared to pay up front for the good of all may be better for you, but from our point of view you are getting more money from us compared to those who didn't AND we don't get automatic update notifications and ease of updating. It does stick in the craw a bit! Not much justice :-(
> 
> All said and done I'm just glad the saga is over
> 
> Dave


I agree and also I am concerned re installing after reading the info given via the link given. Not confident I will be able to do it properly.

And not getting automatic updates is a bit much if installing via the Android Market provides this!


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

I can guarantee you won't be the first! Tried to help another who was defeated by the process. Easy if you are a techie; not if you're not.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

I just hope nuke is taking a long-term view. If he sees another investment opportunity but wants pre-orders to a certain level to minimise risk, he's just shot himself in the foot.

No-one is again going to be corporate only to be treated as second-class citizens.

Dave


----------



## bodgerco

OK - I have downloaded it and the first thing I noticed was the size. I don't have enough room on my HTC DESIRE in the phone memory but I understand from Ben's instructions that I can put the APK onto the SD card. Once I install the APK does it use any phone memory at all ? If so how much?

Roy

p.s. I already have bought this app for my Ipad and it is great - errors in the data base will be sorted in time.


----------



## DABurleigh

You will need phone memory to install, then most of it goes to SD.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> I was really hoping that it would provide links to the sites found in a search so I could check out the full details of the campsite owners webpage. Is that possible?


Yes each individual listing has the campsites webspage url (If it is present in MHF Database)


----------



## nukeadmin

> will you have to start paying for these when Google start levying a fee?


No as the cut off point for payment is way above what MHF / iCampsites will hit



> but from our point of view you are getting more money from us compared to those who didn't AND we don't get automatic update notifications and ease of updating. It does stick in the craw a bit! Not much justice


Dave, please explain to me how I am supposed to do this then ?
It is no good complaining if you have no alternative proposition !
There are two routes of distribution, on Android Market or self distribution. Android Market takes a 30% cut and has no way of doing a gift scheme (My original idea was to simply gift the pre orders like the iPhone AppStore allows but Google hasn't had the foresight yet to include this facility)

If we do get an update then i will simply email all the users like I did this time and give them a new download link, yes its a bit of a fiddle but once done it is easier the next time.

If and when Google does offer gifting of apps then I can simply gift those pre-orders people a copy and they can uninstall these self distribution versions and install direct from Android.

In the meantime what would you have me do, hire programmers to try and bypass the entire way software distribution is performed on Android ?


----------



## DABurleigh

Not at all, Dave. The easy way to be fair to your customers is to give them a refund and allow them to purchase via Android Market. Simples!

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

but do you not remember Dave, the £5 per person was the amount I worked out to sell at, and I seem to recall it was also you that suggested this alternative distribution method so that all the funds would be diverted to fund the development

If i suddenly gave everyone a refund, then immediately a third of the development cost is lost


----------



## rolyk

I have to say that five pounds is very cheap for this app. I would have willingly paid double, but I would have preferred it to be bug free before purchasing!


----------



## camper69

nukeadmin said:


> but do you not remember Dave, the £5 per person was the amount I worked out to sell at, and I seem to recall it was also you that suggested this alternative distribution method so that all the funds would be diverted to fund the development
> 
> If i suddenly gave everyone a refund, then immediately a third of the development cost is lost


I didn't think you were going to use Andriod Market and were going to self distribute, because of the cost. Why the change?

Derek


----------



## Bimobil

The easiest way I found to do the install was..

Log in to my outdoorbits account on my phone (HTC Desire)

Just download it from the link on my purchase page.

Installed direct and updated itself no probs.

Simples 8) 

Happy bunny.....( so far...  )


----------



## DABurleigh

nukeadmin said:


> but do you not remember Dave, the £5 per person was the amount I worked out to sell at, and I seem to recall it was also you that suggested this alternative distribution method so that all the funds would be diverted to fund the development
> 
> If i suddenly gave everyone a refund, then immediately a third of the development cost is lost


Indeed I did, Dave. And as Derek points out, that would have been absolutely fine had you stuck to that, for the reasons you give, instead of subsequently disadvantaging those who prepaid wrt those who didn't.

The issue is a simple one of principle (fairness) and courtesy. Absolutely nothing to do with money, at least from customers' points of view (well, this one; others can speak for themeselves).

Dave


----------



## Telbell

> Tried to help another who was defeated by the process.


C'est moi! :lol: :lol:

I've asked for refund (but not too fussed if I don't get it :wink: ) paid another fiver and got it from Android market-

To be fair....looks good on first playing with it


----------



## zulurita

I am really fed up by this.

I did my bit to support the launch of this product by paying for it before it was developed.

1. I am disadvantaged in that there is now a complicated process to install and a large file. I do not have an sd card in my samsung galaxy.

2. It appears from looking at the posts that it is easier to get the download directly through the Android Market.

3. My phone is set to use Android market downloads only which means I would have to change that to enable this download.

4. I am not confident of doing this download from the outdoor bits download (yes to my pc is fine, but from there on!)

5. Then there is the hassle re the updates.

All in all I am rather fed up!


----------



## Andysam

Just for those who are a bit daunted by the tech bit- it's dead easy. Download to your computer, copy to a location on the phone/sd card and navigate to it on the phone and execute the file, it self installs.

Yes, not as seamless as the Market but perhaps takes 30 secs longer.

zulurita, get yourself an SD. They're cheap and the bonus is you can transfer loads of apps to it which will speed up your phone no end. You'll also have extra room for music/videos/photos too.


----------



## DABurleigh

"Download to your computer, copy to a location on the phone/sd card and navigate to it on the phone and execute the file, it self installs. "

Indeed. Though ask Telbell how he got on with just the middle bit 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

As I don't do 'tech' I for one will be buying from the 'marketplace' irrespective of contribution to the 'development fund'. Also I still have to purchase an Android phone. :roll: 

tony


----------



## zulurita

Rosbotham said:


> Praise where it's due.
> 
> Follow on from my earlier post. I got a new phone today (Xperia Arc S), and the app seems to work fine on that. On the old one, didn't get as far as the splash/logo screen that appears after half a second on this phone.
> 
> Good app, but as I say, if you've got an older / lower spec Android, be sure to try it out during your 15 minutes free cancellation period.
> 
> Curious that people are struggling to find it - I just searched on "icampsites" in the marketplace and it came up (old phone v2.1.x, new phone 2.3.4)


I just looked in Android Market and typed in icampsites and it didn't find it!!

Mine is Samsung Galaxy S: Firmware version 2.2


----------



## zulurita

I have downloaded the one from outdoorbits onto my laptop.

I have also gone and downloaded it via mini opera to downloads on my samsung phone.

Now clicking on the android app zip it comes up with

No applications can perform this action (to open file that is).

So please what happens now.


----------



## Telbell

Try uninstall those and Start again
pay fiver and get from android market.


----------



## zulurita

Telbell said:


> Try uninstall those and Start again
> pay fiver and get from android market.


I was going to install from android market before doing what I have done.

However when I click onto Android market and type in "icampsites" in the search box it comes up with nothing found.

I even put in "icampsites Motorhomes Campsites" all to no avail!


----------



## zulurita

Bimobil said:


> The easiest way I found to do the install was..
> 
> Log in to my outdoorbits account on my phone (HTC Desire)
> 
> Just download it from the link on my purchase page.
> 
> Installed direct and updated itself no probs.
> 
> Simples 8)
> 
> Happy bunny.....( so far...  )


Well I went into outdoor bits and clicked on the download.

It has downloaded via mini opera to the phones download section.

Now I can't open the file!


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

1) Did you enable non-Market applications in settings?

2) What file explorer app are you using?

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Yes Dave I enabled non market apps.

I downloaded icampsites from outdoor bits.

File is sitting in the downloads section of the phone.

I have just installed Astro file manager as per one of Nukes posts.

I went into the Astro file manager and then into downloads and there is an 

android_ap
p 

but I haven't a clue what to do next!

I would have paid for the android market version (if I could have found it) to make life easier. Although I typed in "icampsites! it didn't find anything in the search section!


----------



## zulurita

I must say Nuke I am thoroughly fed up with this.

I have been at it for what seems like hours and haven't go very far!


----------



## DABurleigh

If you just touch on the file as listed doesn't Astro invite you to Open App Manager?


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> If you just touch on the file as listed doesn't Astro invite you to Open App Manager?


If I click onto the Astro app up comes a page with

File Manager

Task Killer

Application Back up

Getting started
etc

I clicked onto the File Manager

then download
this shows android_ap
p


----------



## DABurleigh

And if you touch Android_app?


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> And if you touch Android_app?


Hopefully the photo will show you. Need to click on photo to see it better.


----------



## DABurleigh

Hmm. When I downloaded it direct from ODB it came as an .apk file, not as a .zip file

Dave


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> Hmm. When I downloaded it direct from ODB it came as an .apk file, not as a .zip file
> 
> Dave


I did it via the phone and mini opera browser to outdoorbits and then downloaded.

Biomobil I think said he did it via the phone and easier! Famous last words.


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> If you just touch on the file as listed doesn't Astro invite you to Open App Manager?


If I click on the file in the File-downloads section of my phone it says there isn't an app to open it! That is why I downloaded astro.


----------



## Christine600

zulurita said:


> Now clicking on the android app zip it comes up with
> 
> No applications can perform this action (to open file that is).


Mine did too! Then I realized it was a *.zip file but the on website it was an *.apk file. So I renamed the zip part to apk and then it did install.


----------



## zulurita

Christine600 said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now clicking on the android app zip it comes up with
> 
> No applications can perform this action (to open file that is).
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did too! Then I realized it was a *.zip file but the on website it was an *.apk file. So I renamed the zip part to apk and then it did install.
Click to expand...

Did you rename the zip file from your phone?

did you go to Files, Downloads, see the file and then ?


----------



## zulurita

wel I tried to rename it

I did android_app.apk but it then came up as:

android_app.apk.zip! after I clicked ok.

When I went to rename it it just showed android_app without the zip bit so I just added the apk bit and clicked ok and then got the above.

I am so frustrated with this. I have wasted a whole day!


----------



## deadl0ck

So any update on the bug that I am seeing :



> It looks good, however, "Search by Town/City or Name" does not seem to be working for me :
> 
> I can type in the search box (I tired "Dublin", "Kerry", "Manchester" and more) but there is no actual search button to submit my entry. It also does not do text matching as I type so I'm not sure how this search is supposed to work.
> 
> FYI, I'm on Android 2.3.4 on a Sony Ericsson Xperia Play


Or is anybody else seeing this bug ?


----------



## Telbell

Rita

Keep trying to search "icampsites" on the Market-it woulkdnt finmd it for me at firs but I persisted & there it was!

Quote:"Though ask Telbell how he got on with just the middle bit"

Followed the "non techie" instructions. trying to download from ODB. Copied the apk file ok to the "100media" (camera) folder I have on HTC DEsire but when I opened Astro was told that there was nothing onb my SD card!

Anyway- gave up and found icampsites on "Market" paid fiver (again) and no probs- with instant updates

AS I said before it';s worth it in the end but try & do it via Market


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

These links explain/ help

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=982782

http://techedin.blogspot.com/2011/10/rename-files-on-your-android-phone-or.html

Dave


----------



## Telbell

> So any update on the bug that I am seeing :


DeadlOck|:

Select serach by town/city....put in your town....on my htc desire, bottom right corner is a rectangle, keypad thingy. select that, you then get a list of similar spelt town...select the one you want, then "yes" then "type of campsite" ....and you get a list opf sites

HTH


----------



## adonisito

Yes, I've got all that zip file stuff and confusions. I reckon I will pay the fiver and download from android store even though I prepaid.

I really don't have the time (and I have followed Ben's instructions)


----------



## Christine600

zulurita said:


> When I went to rename it it just showed android_app without the zip bit so I just added the apk bit and clicked ok and then got the above.


I did rename it on my computer. The tricky part is that windows as default hide the file extension for you. So when you rename you cannot see or touch the extension - zip in your case.

I'm afraid I do not know where to change this  but perhaps someone else can. I needed these file extensions in my job so that is why I have them.


----------



## deadl0ck

Telbell - thanks for the info - unfortunately, I don't see that on mine.

Here's screenshots of it on my phone when typing in a location, and also with the keyboard hidden:

 

What version of Android are you on - I'm on 2.3 (Gingerbread) ?

This make the app pretty useless for me if I can't search, and if it's a Gingerbread issue it will be unusable for everyone else if they upgrade their phone to 2.3


----------



## Telbell

> What version of Android are you on - I'm on 2.3 (Gingerbread) ?


Mine's 2.2

Have you tried hitting the return key-or any of the others??


----------



## deadl0ck

Yep - tried that.
Hitting return puts a newline into the text area you are typing in.


----------



## Christine600

Deadlock - on my Galaxy s2 I have a similar problem. First i tried Manchester and it worked after I deleted the space I accidentally typed after the city name. Got a list of nearby sites.

Then I went back and tried Dublin, Kerry and Liverpool - no luck! When I press Enter it do make a new search but nothing found. And reentering Manchester does not help - still no results. Weird!

But my Enter key does not make a newline - I do get a search.


----------



## deadl0ck

Here's what happens if I keep pressing Enter after I type "Manchester" - basically the search text area just keeps expanding with newlines :


----------



## deadl0ck

I think some developer feedback on this issue would be good....


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> Rita,
> 
> These links explain/ help
> 
> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=982782
> 
> http://techedin.blogspot.com/2011/10/rename-files-on-your-android-phone-or.html
> 
> Dave


Yipee  That Techie link helped. I went in via Astro and renamed and hey presto icampsites showed. I have just installed it  

Thanks Dave for all your help.

Now if there are any updates what would I do?


----------



## zulurita

adonisito said:


> Yes, I've got all that zip file stuff and confusions. I reckon I will pay the fiver and download from android store even though I prepaid.
> 
> I really don't have the time (and I have followed Ben's instructions)


I downloaded Astro file browser onto my Samsung.

Thanks toTellbell's help I then went into Astro and then the dowload file and saw my download (didn't say what it was but as I had only downloaded icampsites from outdoorbits guessed it was the right one).

Then I did a long press on this file and a menu came up.

I clicked onto rename. Cleared the zip bit and added apk and clicked ok to change.

Hey presto icampsites showed. So then I clicked on this to install. (had to stop and start my wifi first though or I could have had the data etc enabled I had it off to save battery).

So I am in  Haven't had chance to play other than do a search for campsites in Paignton (after first clearing what was there, Manchester) but it came up with nothing!!!!

Haven't time to play now though.


----------



## zulurita

Press CLEAR and Manchester will go and then type a new search.

Mind you it didn't find anything for PAIGNTON!


----------



## DABurleigh

zulurita said:


> Yipee  That Techie link helped. I went in via Astro and renamed and hey presto icampsites showed. I have just installed it
> Thanks Dave for all your help.
> Now if there are any updates what would I do?


Rita,

Well you are in control of database updates as is. As to program updates, you will not automatically be alerted to their existence (those who didn't pay up front are going to Android Market as nuke changed his mind to make it available through there rather than centralising his own distribution as originally intended).

Once you get over that telepathic need, then however nuke makes the update available to customers purchasing through ODB, just download the .apk file, (rename BACK to apk in your case given opera renames to .zip) and install. Nuke may say you need to uninstall first - depends how he does it.

Dave


----------



## Andysam

zulurita said:


> Press CLEAR and Manchester will go and then type a new search.
> 
> Mind you it didn't find anything for PAIGNTON!


I get 378 matches for Paignton! I search "By City/Town"


----------



## deadl0ck

Is Nuke checking back here at all ?
I would like some response on the bug I am seeing.


----------



## jhelm

I downloaded from android market and it installed just fine. But so far the program seems of very limited use. I don't see a way to navigate to a site listed using the google navigator ap and when I put in Belluno as the town to locate from and a 100 mile radius and select all sites it shows nothing. Also the sites listed in Italy seem very few. I don't know if I will keep it or not. 

It is too bad as I have lately found the google navigator on my phone to be better than my dedicated navigation unit. But the best at the moment for finding site for the camper is my lap top with Autoroute 2010 and sites I have loaded from several sources. There are many more than I find on this ap and if I select one the program tells me how to get there.


----------



## Andysam

jhelm,

When I search for Belluno, it is the last listing in the list and appears as 32100, Belluno, Italy. Is that the right one? Using 50 miles as a seach parameter I get 22 listings.

I can get a campsite up in Google map or when the sites are listed I get a "Direction" radio button and one of the options on clicking that is Google Maps navigation.


----------



## Andysam

Just a thought, but the Android platform is very diverse i.e. many versions exist. I haven't had ANY problems running iCampsites with my HTC Desire running 2.2, but then I did beta test it and reported some bugs which have been fixed.

I wonder whether Android is truly backwards compatible? i.e. something running on ICS or GB will also run on Froyo? Conversely will something running on Froyo work just as well with GB or ICS?

I've no idea. Just a thought.


----------



## adonisito

Seems to run fine on my HTC wildfire, searched for French sites with fishing open all year, found all the matches. Very useful so far. However, I preordered and after 3 hours trying to manually sync it via the laptop (despite Ben's clear instructions) I gave up. So I spent another fiver.

Some sort of problem with Micro SD card not showing what it should if you are interested !


----------



## adonisito

Now this is interesting, its been stuck on Ouchamps aire for at least 15 minutes, just says "downloading from database". I can't seem to stop it or switch it off ! I'm going to switch the phone off.
Just switched phone back on and selected app. This time looked at Baume les Dames, no problem. Niderville works too.


----------



## jhelm

Andysam said:


> jhelm,
> 
> When I search for Belluno, it is the last listing in the list and appears as 32100, Belluno, Italy. Is that the right one? Using 50 miles as a seach parameter I get 22 listings.
> 
> I can get a campsite up in Google map or when the sites are listed I get a "Direction" radio button and one of the options on clicking that is Google Maps navigation.


Yes that is my Belluno. I will have another look.


----------



## jhelm

Andysam said:


> jhelm,
> 
> When I search for Belluno, it is the last listing in the list and appears as 32100, Belluno, Italy. Is that the right one? Using 50 miles as a seach parameter I get 22 listings.
> 
> I can get a campsite up in Google map or when the sites are listed I get a "Direction" radio button and one of the options on clicking that is Google Maps navigation.


Are you using the Android version? I tried again and still nothing, when I search Belluno. I would guess that the database is not fully downloaded or there is a bug in the Android version. I don't see a way to download the database again.


----------



## jhelm

I am also not seeing any radio button for using navigation. Do I need to have the gps activated?


----------



## Andysam

Yes, I'm using an HTC Desire running 2.2. It does not need GPS to be activated.


----------



## deadl0ck

Andysam said:


> Just a thought, but the Android platform is very diverse i.e. many versions exist. I haven't had ANY problems running iCampsites with my HTC Desire running 2.2, but then I did beta test it and reported some bugs which have been fixed.
> 
> I wonder whether Android is truly backwards compatible? i.e. something running on ICS or GB will also run on Froyo? Conversely will something running on Froyo work just as well with GB or ICS?
> 
> I've no idea. Just a thought.


I'm having issues on Gingerbread with an Xperia Play - see my previous posts


----------



## zulurita

Andysam said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Press CLEAR and Manchester will go and then type a new search.
> 
> Mind you it didn't find anything for PAIGNTON!
> 
> 
> 
> I get 378 matches for Paignton! I search "By City/Town"
Click to expand...

I will have to try it again then. Since I last posted the icampsites 100+ updates have installed!

I thought updates weren't going to come automatically as it was an apk file? Not that I'm complaining  I'm glad it did update without me have to go looking for them. Haven't had time to play until now.


----------



## zulurita

Andysam said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Press CLEAR and Manchester will go and then type a new search.
> 
> Mind you it didn't find anything for PAIGNTON!
> 
> 
> 
> I get 378 matches for Paignton! I search "By City/Town"
Click to expand...

All seems to work ok now. I did the same as before but it came up no matches.

Since the update after writing Paignton I clicked Done (enter) and it came up with Paignton, Torbay, UK so I selected and then I could chose what to select and then a list came up.

One question.

Do I have to always go into icampsites via:

Astro app-filemanager-download-click on icamp app etc? Or is there a way of getting it onto my home page so to speak.


----------



## Andysam

It'll be in your Application menu, accessed from the hard button or from a radio (soft) button on your screen.

There are two easy ways to do it. Either find it in the apps list and then drag it to an empty space on your screen or find an empty space and hold until the "Add to Home" screen comes up, then select App and find icampsites from the list.

The campsites will update fine, but we won't get future updates on the program itself unless we manually install them. I have to say I'm peeved about that too!


----------



## kkclassic

Until these problems are sorted out. I will not be downloading the app. I have paid in good faith and I expect a product that can be easily installed and updated regularly and easily through the Android Market.

PLease allow downloading through the Market or I expect a refund.

Thank You
Kevin


----------



## Telbell

> Until these problems are sorted out. I will not be downloading the app. I have paid in good faith and I expect a product that can be easily installed and updated regularly and easily through the Android Market.
> 
> PLease allow downloading through the Market or I expect a refund.
> 
> Thank You
> Kevin


I understand your point entirely kevin; of course it is downloadable but only after paying a (extra) fiver.

Like some others on here I've done just that a) because it's easier than the "techie/odb" way and b) because I'm assured of straightforward updates. So thanks Nuke and others.

So yes I'll have paid a tenner but to be honest I've been playing around with it and am impressed- so for me it's VFM....and worth the tenner.

Oh and Rita....me?...... Give help to anyone on a techie issue??? :lol: :lol: :lol: but thanks anyway.

Can anyone help DeadlOck on his(her?) problem??


----------



## zulurita

Telbell said:


> Until these problems are sorted out. I will not be downloading the app. I have paid in good faith and I expect a product that can be easily installed and updated regularly and easily through the Android Market.
> 
> PLease allow downloading through the Market or I expect a refund.
> 
> Thank You
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point entirely kevin; of course it is downloadable but only after paying a (extra) fiver.
> 
> Like some others on here I've done just that a) because it's easier than the "techie/odb" way and b) because I'm assured of straightforward updates. So thanks Nuke and others.
> 
> So yes I'll have paid a tenner but to be honest I've been playing around with it and am impressed- so for me it's VFM....and worth the tenner.
> 
> Oh and Rita....me?...... Give help to anyone on a techie issue??? :lol: :lol: :lol: but thanks anyway.
> 
> Can anyone help DeadlOck on his(her?) problem??
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out. I can't edit now so SORRY DAVE I should have put you down for the thanks.


----------



## scraggs

Just downloaded it and had a play, one very well known site I use not on it, and hung my S2 up twice whilst searching locally so uninstalled and refunded.
I will try again once some of the bugs are ironed out


----------



## nukeadmin

> The easiest way I found to do the install was..
> 
> Log in to my outdoorbits account on my phone (HTC Desire)
> 
> Just download it from the link on my purchase page.
> 
> Installed direct and updated itself no probs.
> 
> Simples


What a clever idea, thx Bimobil hadn't even thought about that lol


----------



## nukeadmin

> I am disadvantaged in that there is now a complicated process to install and a large file. I do not have an sd card in my samsung galaxy.


the file size is the same regardless of where you get it from, and as Bimobil found out you can just browse to the page in your odb account and install easily from there 

deadlock weird bug, will report to developers, hadn't encountered that one in testing, unfortunately unlike Android IOS there are so many devices and so many version of Android OS it makes it impossible to test fully.



> I don't see a way to navigate to a site listed using the google navigator ap


I don't have an Android device in front of me atm, but in the IOS version there is a directions icon on the search results. I can't recall any issues implementing that but it has been a long development process on this app !



> Also the sites listed in Italy seem very few. I don't know if I will keep it or not.


Whatever is in MHF database is what will be in the app, if you know of campsites add them in and the numbers will grow 



> I thought updates weren't going to come automatically as it was an apk file? Not that I'm complaining


Upgrades of the software itself will be manual (until such point as Android market allows gift vouchers / codes to be used and I can just send all those pre-orderers a code to install direct from Android market)



> but we won't get future updates on the program itself unless we manually install them. I have to say I'm peeved about that too!


See above about gift codes



> PLease allow downloading through the Market or I expect a refund.


People, lets not lose sight of this, everyone who pre-ordered did so based on it being downloaded from Outdoorbits. I was pressured into having this app developed as not even being an Android device owner myself I did not have the experience on the infrastructure or setup of Android Market. I am learning my way around as much (if not more) than many of you. I am trying to resolve issues, developer is fixing bugs as they are reported. Android Market sales are being done as it automatically reports and tracks bugs such as crashes etc which obviously a download from ODB does not. This gives the developer in depth and detailed information on what caused a crash and how many times / what device etc.

As bugs are reported so will they be fixed and updates released. Hopefully once you have installed it once you will see it is not that long a process and can easily repeat it until such time as the Android store offers the facility (like iTunes / App Store does) to give gifts / codes for freebies etc then I can simply gift a copy to all people who pre-ordered and job done.

I have only been away from the site for 24hrs on a weekend (family commitments after working through the night on MHF just a few days ago !), so no need to call a lynching party for my absence


----------



## Rosbotham

deadl0ck said:


> I'm having issues on Gingerbread with an Xperia Play - see my previous posts


Ditto on that fault Deadl0ck, missing "enter" button, using carriage return just adds a line feed in the entry box. Xperia Arc S in my case.

Workaround is obviously to use the map to home in on the desired location rather than typing the name in, but not great.


----------



## Andysam

I don't have an enter button either.

When searching by city/town I:

1. Select search by Town/City or name
2. type the name and click done bottom right of the keyboard
3. I get a message saying "Loading (name)
4. The name is then returned in an alphabetical list of previous searches.
5. Select the town
6. Click yes to see campsites
7. Select campsite type
8. Click done top right
9. Results are shown nearest first

I have to say, I like the app. It gives me good results and looks good.


----------



## deadl0ck

Should we be using Bugzilla to submit bugs found ?


----------



## Rosbotham

Andysam said:


> I don't have an enter button either.
> 
> When searching by city/town I:
> 
> 1. Select search by Town/City or name
> 2. type the name and click done bottom right of the keyboard
> 3. I get a message saying "Loading (name)


That's the issue : we don't. Clicking that button just inserts a line feed into the entry box. There's no way of submitting what we've typed.


----------



## jhelm

I will probably be asking for a refund of my Android version. It does not work as advertised. As I wrote earlier if I search for sites around my hometown, Belluno, I get nothing. Whereas another member using I think the Iphone version gets 22 sites. Also there is no sign of a connection to Google navigation. 

As far as I know all the aps one normally uses on the Android phones can be easily up-dated by just clicking update. That is the way this program should work as well. I'm sorry the developer has these problems. My advice would be to take if off the market until it is ready for prime time.

If all the features listed actually worked it would be a terrific tool. I am really liking Google's navigator with fulltime internet, and google earth. It also seems to update the maps frequently and being able to see the satellite view is helpful.


----------



## zulurita

nukeadmin said:


> As bugs are reported so will they be fixed and updates released. Hopefully once you have installed it once you will see it is not that long a process and can easily repeat it until such time as the Android store offers the facility (like iTunes / App Store does) to give gifts / codes for freebies etc then I can simply gift a copy to all people who pre-ordered and job done.
> 
> I have only been away from the site for 24hrs on a weekend (family commitments after working through the night on MHF just a few days ago !), so no need to call a lynching party for my absence
> 
> 
> 
> When any updates of software are released does that mean I have to uninstall my current version and download again from ODB?
> 
> or do updates go to what I have downloaded so far?
> 
> I just installed icampsites onto the Samsung Galaxy S phone (version 2.2) as I don't have an SD card.
> 
> Must say I found the installation all very confusing and wasted a whole day doing so!!
> 
> Eventually managed to do so via downloading from ODB (thanks Biomobil).
> 
> I then added Astro file browser but couldn't open the app!
> 
> Thanks to Dave Burleigh and Christine I was able to rename the file from zip to apk in Astro and then I had icampsite showing and could open.
> 
> I must also say that if I had known there would be all this hassle I would not have ordered from ODB but via the android market where automatic updates of software would occur.
> 
> I am not looking forward to having to do updates via ODB in case it gives me further hassle.
> 
> Will teach me not to pre order in future! I thought I was helping by doing so!
Click to expand...


----------



## deadl0ck

I'd suggest that the app be renamed as a "Beta" version, and we use this thread as a bug report thread.

Looking at the app, I know a lot of work has gone into developing it, and it will need about a month or maybe 6 weeks for all the bugs to be ironed out.

In a big organisation any application (not just mobile) would go through a long test period, and even then it's pretty much impossible to have a completely bug free application.

Dave - do you think that the developer would be willing to use this thread as a bug tracker and we could all work with him/her to report and close out the final bugs on the android version ? 
(I know we could use Bugzilla but keeping it on thread here is more in line with the MHF community theme)

I think we all want this app to work well, so a bit of teamwork would go a long way to achieving that goal.

(Well, that's my opinion anyhow !)


----------



## aircool

jhelm said:


> As I wrote earlier if I search for sites around my hometown, Belluno, I get nothing. Whereas another member using I think the Iphone version gets 22 sites. Also there is no sign of a connection to Google navigation.


Is your database up to date? As I get one matching result for "Belluno" on the android and the same on the iPhone app.



jhelm said:


> As far as I know all the aps one normally uses on the Android phones can be easily up-dated by just clicking update. That is the way this program should work as well. I'm sorry the developer has these problems. My advice would be to take if off the market until it is ready for prime time.


The App normally will update by user request when installed from the market. However when installed manually you will also need to update manually. This is a limitation of the android platform as Google does not offer a voucher or gift scheme like the Apple App Store.



jhelm said:


> If all the features listed actually worked it would be a terrific tool. I am really liking Google's navigator with fulltime internet, and google earth. It also seems to update the maps frequently and being able to see the satellite view is helpful.


Which features are not working?


----------



## aircool

deadl0ck said:


> Should we be using Bugzilla to submit bugs found ?


Yes. Just check if a bug is already submitted (bugzilla is clever to do basic matching), if it has been just add to it using the comments.



deadl0ck said:


> In a big organisation any application (not just mobile) would go through a long test period, and even then it's pretty much impossible to have a completely bug free application.


Even the likes of Microsoft with elongated test periods still get bugs. However the application has been through several test phases with additional input from other members. Unfortunately due to the wide range of android devices (well over 600+) we cannot test every eventuality.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Android_devices



deadl0ck said:


> Dave - do you think that the developer would be willing to use this thread as a bug tracker and we could all work with him/her to report and close out the final bugs on the android version ?
> (I know we could use Bugzilla but keeping it on thread here is more in line with the MHF community theme)


To manage bugs we are going to use Bugzilla rather than threads on Motorhome Facts, so report them using the link below so we can use them develop the app as it also prevents duplication.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/bugzilla/


----------



## deadl0ck

aircool - I was suggesting this thread as there seems to be quite a few non-technical users (that may be put off by Bugzilla), but I'm happy to use Bugzilla


----------



## aircool

scraggs said:


> Just downloaded it and had a play, one very well known site I use not on it, and hung my S2 up twice whilst searching locally so uninstalled and refunded.
> I will try again once some of the bugs are ironed out


Using an S2 myself and its not hung my phone (unless you mean the app crashed?). What were you doing at the time of the app crash? (i.e. where the force close routine happens).


----------



## aircool

deadl0ck said:


> Here's what happens if I keep pressing Enter after I type "Manchester" - basically the search text area just keeps expanding with newlines :


You could try changing input method should the Xperia have a different Keyboard available.

The SGS2 works using the default KB and the Swype KB.


----------



## aircool

deadl0ck said:


> aircool - I was suggesting this thread as there seems to be quite a few non-technical users (that may be put off by Bugzilla), but I'm happy to use Bugzilla


Well using Bugzilla cuts down on time wading through the thread, duplicate bugs and its much easier to track as it breaks down bugs categorically for us to track and develop from (that and a separate comments stream helps to diagnose and track progress).

However if users are looking for non-technical help then check Mobile Campsites for guides and walk-throughs (which we are working on now and we are even preparing a few videos) for other help please the android forum.

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/forum/


----------



## deadl0ck

No worries aircool. I have already logged the bug on Bugzilla


----------



## aircool

jhelm said:


> If all the features listed actually worked it would be a terrific tool. I am really liking Google's navigator with fulltime internet, and google earth. It also seems to update the maps frequently and being able to see the satellite view is helpful.


You can get navigation from the matching results view by clicking on Directions. But depending your phone you may have a different navigation app installed however Google Maps works for me (as its also a decent sat nav app).


----------



## DABurleigh

I wonder the % of general MHF bugs reported in the forums that find there way onto Bugzilla via originating members. Pretty low I imagine. I remember looking previously, seeing the need to sign up to yet more accounts with login and password, then read user's guide and couldn't help thinking, life's too short :-(

And I'm a geek, for heaven's sake. Maybe it's just me.

Dave


----------



## aircool

DABurleigh said:


> I wonder the % of general MHF bugs reported in the forums that find there way onto Bugzilla via originating members. Pretty low I imagine. I remember looking previously, seeing the need to sign up to yet more accounts with login and password, then read user's guide and couldn't help thinking, life's too short :-(
> 
> And I'm a geek, for heaven's sake. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave the number of bugs that come through in comparison to those reported on MHF are pretty good. There are 40+ users on the bug tracker.

It only needs an email address and password for tracking the bugs by user, every little helps


----------



## Rosbotham

aircool said:


> You could try changing input method should the Xperia have a different Keyboard available.
> 
> The SGS2 works using the default KB and the Swype KB.


Well you've found the source of the issue. I downloaded "Go Keyboard" and it now works. Don't like it though compared to the inbuilt one, and not particularly impressed that I've got to update my system to make icampsites work when the inbuilt one works with every other app ... can we not just have a "submit" button?


----------



## aircool

Rosbotham said:


> aircool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try changing input method should the Xperia have a different Keyboard available.
> 
> The SGS2 works using the default KB and the Swype KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you've found the source of the issue. I downloaded "Go Keyboard" and it now works. Don't like it though compared to the inbuilt one, and not particularly impressed that I've got to update my system to make icampsites work when the inbuilt one works with every other app ... can we not just have a "submit" button?
Click to expand...

Thought so, Dave has raised this with the developer and we will be implementing a submit button. As you can see its quite variable with the Android Platform heh.

Ben


----------



## Telbell

On two occasions I tried to load the programme without an internet connection. Both times got a "Force Close"

That'll learn me! :lol:


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> On two occasions I tried to load the programme without an internet connection. Both times got a "Force Close"
> 
> That'll learn me! :lol:


Thats a good'n.

Is that the Force Close you get from the OS? Or the one with the red circle with the white X in the middle?


----------



## Telbell

> Is that the Force Close you get from the OS? Or the one with the red circle with the white X in the middle?


The OS (I think)...well it didnt have any circles or crosses-just a little box


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> Is that the Force Close you get from the OS? Or the one with the red circle with the white X in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> The OS (I think)...well it didnt have any circles or crosses-just a little box
Click to expand...

Hmm is it every time you have both Data Services (3G/GPRS etc) or Wi-Fi? Can't seem to replicate it.

Those have problems with Opera to download and install the app should read this: http://www.mobilecampsites.com/icampsites-android-installation-with-opera/


----------



## Telbell

> Hmm is it every time you have both Data Services (3G/GPRS etc) or Wi-Fi? Can't seem to replicate it.


No-that was the point- I didnt have either switched on


----------



## zulurita

aircool said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Force Close you get from the OS? Or the one with the red circle with the white X in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> The OS (I think)...well it didnt have any circles or crosses-just a little box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm is it every time you have both Data Services (3G/GPRS etc) or Wi-Fi? Can't seem to replicate it.
> 
> Those have problems with Opera to download and install the app should read this: http://www.mobilecampsites.com/icampsites-android-installation-with-opera/
Click to expand...

I see from mobilecampsites there is a new android version 1.4 released.

As I downloaded mine on Sat (only got it to work Sun) will that be the version1.4?

If not please explain how I do the update in simple terms.

Do I have to uninstall what I have first?

I downloaded mine via the Samsung Galaxy S phone using mini opera.

It went into the Downloads part of the phone in "My Files"

As I couldn't open it I then installed Astro file browser and found my installation of icampsites in their downloads file.

I then changed file ending from zip to apk.

Then I could open icampsites.

So bearing in mind the above, what do I do to get the Version 1.4 (if I haven't already got it).


----------



## aircool

zulurita said:


> I see from mobilecampsites there is a new android version 1.4 released.
> 
> As I downloaded mine on Sat (only got it to work Sun) will that be the version1.4?


Should be, but the only way to be sure is to check by going to "About/Latest News" at the bottom of the home page on the app and then check the app version (3rd one down) e.g. iCampsites v1.4.



zulurita said:


> If not please explain how I do the update in simple terms.


Will have a guide written for the manual update 



zulurita said:


> So bearing in mind the above, what do I do to get the Version 1.4 (if I haven't already got it).


Its likely you have however if you haven't then use the update guide (once written).

Just to make you all aware we are just about to release the next update (v1.6) this will be made available soon.


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita if they update as frequently as they are, and it takes you a day per install, maybe you ought to acquiesce and pay again for your own sanity!

Dave


----------



## aircool

Further to my post v1.6 is now available.

This update is another minor update after viewing the crashes and reports from the market place.

Ben


----------



## Whitebirdyman

aircool said:


> Further to my post v1.6 is now available.
> 
> This update is another minor update after viewing the crashes and reports from the market place.
> 
> Ben


I want to run it on a tablet running android 3.2.1 (I do not have an android phone). When will there be a compatible version?

Jim


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> Rita if they update as frequently as they are, and it takes you a day per install, maybe you ought to acquiesce and pay again for your own sanity!
> 
> Dave


Ha Ha Dave. 

Now I know how to install etc it should be easy peasy next time around.

I have just had an email to say version 1.6 is available and it states "uninstall current version first" then go to ODB and install.

I now know how to convert zip to apk 

So fingers crossed it should only take a short while to do. Think I will do it later.


----------



## Devonboy

Nuke.

Now have a Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II so yes please. Have ordered on ODB website.


----------



## DABurleigh

"Think I will do it later."

Have a glass of wine first


----------



## Telbell

To get updated version Do you have to uninstall if you downloaded from Market, then re-install?


----------



## aircool

Telbell said:


> To get updated version Do you have to uninstall if you downloaded from Market, then re-install?


If you downloaded and installed from the market click on your menu button on your android device and click on My Apps. Click on iCampsites and click update 

No need to uninstall manually.


----------



## deadl0ck

I've just installed new version and the search bug I reported is still there


----------



## rolyk

Not sure if this app will work for most users in Europe. If you turn off wireless and 3g it won't do a search. And most of us will have 3g roaming switched off!

Try it and see.


----------



## aircool

deadl0ck said:


> I've just installed new version and the search bug I reported is still there


Wasn't in the v1.6 changelog. In 1.6 we incorporated fixes for the crash reports we have had through.



rolyk said:


> Not sure if this app will work for most users in Europe. If you turn off wireless and 3g it won't do a search. And most of us will have 3g roaming switched off!
> 
> Try it and see.


Tried and tested and working fine, that is with all wireless components turned off i.e. packet/roaming data/wifi/bluetooh etc.

What happens when you open the app? As I can search no problem, unless you want mapping you will need wifi or 3G or similar.


----------



## rolyk

aircool - With wifi and 3g disabled I get "Match not found" on the search result. I'm using v1.6 with Android 2.3.7

Also, with wireless connected, I get a duplication of every search result. For example, if I search on Bath I get Bath on two lines.


----------



## Andysam

I never learn! I've installed v1.6 and deleted 1.4. I now can't search as nothing happens when I click the done button.

Can I have v1.4 back please- that worked!


----------



## Andysam

Just switched my data off to test the search facility (which didn't work) so I switched it back on and now I get a "Network not Connected" error message. This is despite being able to surf and download emails etc.


----------



## nukeadmin

well i have thought long and hard on how to get this app on Market to appease pre-orders for easy upgrade paths / easier install and at the same time to protect investment made to get the app developed.

Now the initial idea (remember I never wanted to release an Android app as I was aware of the many different models / operating system versions and the distinct lack of paid apps on the market of this nature) was for interested parties to fund the apps development and once £500 worth of pre-orders was attained (which was a percentage of total development costs to outsource its coding based on a full £5 purchase price and being sold from Outdoorbits so that none of those funds would be lost) then dev work would commence.

Well takeup was inevitably slow but in the end with some investment apart from pre-orders we decided to press on

Now the app is finally finished and now we are finding holes in those ideas.

As already stated I can find no way of "gifting" the app on Android Market to those who pre-ordered so that only leaves purchasing from Android Market, but if I just refunded everyone who had pre-ordered and they then went to Android Market then I instantly lose 30% of the pre-order funds (Googles commission on Android Market sales)

So unless anyone else has any ideas the only thing I can come up with is as follows:-

1. I raise the app price from its existing £5 on Android Market to £6.50 (£5 + 30%) and any pre-order customers who wish to do so can buy it on Market, email me and we will refund their original order on Outdoorbits. Customers get easier install / faster upgrade paths, I retain the development funds without incurring further losses.

2. Once this stage is complete then I can either drop the price to £5 as it was before, or as a benefit to pre-order customers I can increase the price marginally for a short period so that those who bought as pre-orders actually got it cheaper.

Step 2 I don't mind either way, the profit difference is marginal to the extreme but I would like to give some benefit to those who pre-ordered (My mistake not to think of this 2 days ago when it was listed on Android Market  )

Does anyone think this is a good idea or alternatively have any other ideas, lol I am all ears

As for the release I cant understand why the app no longer functions for some of you, but developer isn't available this time of night so will contact him first thing to find out.

We WILL get this app bug / crash free and hopefully majority of users will like / utilise the app


----------



## Andysam

At the risk of doing some people an injustice... raise the cost to £7 permanently and for those who wish a refund, they can have one and this will mean the development cost should be covered.

I notice over the last few days that the poll figures have increased by 3 and no doubt some people have purchased without updating the poll.

Has the take up covered development costs? I'll wait to see what V1.7 has to offer- I noted a bug report for it on Bugzilla already!


----------



## Telbell

I think it's a great app-especially of course once all the bugs have been sorted, and well worth £6.50


----------



## nukeadmin

right I have just installed v1.6 direct from odb my account (same as the pre-orders have done) onto Julies HTC Desire phone and it seems to work fine, i.e. search etc works, 

I also turned off all transmitting methods i.e. enabled airplane mode so completely offline and did a search by town and got matches ok

Search by Map will not work in offline mode as it needs network connectivity to produce the maps

Search by Type works offline

Search by Filters works in offline mode

Search by County works in offline mode

So unless there is an issue with upgrading it works ok, are any of you techie enough to drill down on the filesystem and check that the database file had been deleted when you did the upgrade, i.e. could you do the uninstall and then open up filesystem and look to see if a huge database file is still present and if so manually delete it (On this HTC phone it is a 31.28Mb file called iSites_v1_7 in the root folder)


----------



## DABurleigh

"but I would like to give some benefit to those who pre-ordered (My mistake not to think of this 2 days ago when it was listed on Android Market ) "

That acknowledgement is good enough for me, Dave ;-)

If at any time I want a Market version I'll happily pay the going rate then.

Dave
If you want to get techhie with htc Desire I upgraded mine to a Cyanogen CM7.1 ROM, partitioned 1Gb as ext3 on the sd, and now have 1Gb of effective internal memory, 7 times bigger. It is coooooool.....


----------



## nukeadmin

> I'll wait to see what V1.7 has to offer- I noted a bug report for it on Bugzilla already


Shouldn't be as v1.7 isn't even an option, what bug number are you seeing Andy ? might be looking at an old iCampsites for iPhone bug ?


----------



## Andysam

I don't remember I was surfing through the bugs.

I've uninstalled and re-installed and now my search is working WITH a network, but still will not search without.


----------



## nukeadmin

> but still will not search without.


So it won't even do a standard search by filter ?


----------



## Andysam

It'll do that but even adding 5 requirements to the filters it brings up 642 hits. That's not a search it's a list! I think being able to add a place name to the search would drop this a LOT.


----------



## nukeadmin

ah so the search does work, phew


----------



## jhelm

I don't understand the bit about pre-orders. I got it off Android market and expect that it should be a finished product. If it has been fixed or will be then it shouldn't be a problem to post an update. That is done all the time with other aps. They usually state that they will uninstall the program before installing the new version. So I really don't understand what is going on here. And I find it odd that the developer wants to raise the price to make a program that actually works as advertised. I didn't realize he was just doing us a favor by making an Android version.


----------



## Andysam

nukeadmin said:


> ah so the search does work, phew


Nuke, with greatest respect a list of several hundreds of returns is NOT a search!

If I stop in the middle of nowhere signal wise, but I know where the biggest town is, why couldn't I expect to search around that town? I can search by county and considerer the returns manually against my known location but by entering requirements for a campsite a list of several hundred is obtained.

The data with this program is massive compared to most, surely we can have a "proper" search?


----------



## nukeadmin

valid points Andy

I am paying extra to have some additional functionality coded in (as its not included in the original terms for the project)

1. Make the app work in a different way for Search for Nearest campsites (same goes for iPhone app which works the same as Android) He believes the co-ordinate look will work regardless of whether you have a signal or not but the map comes from internet connection so we could change it instead.

i.e. 

if there were 3 campsites nearby, in online mode I would see the 3 campsites on a map, i can click the icons and see details

in offline mode, i would see a list of 3 campsites and then can click each one to see details

2. Add in a region dropdown to the filters page allowing you to bring the results down more (Region would be contextual i.e. based on what country you selected so if you selected UK then Counties would be listed)

3. Add a Town Name field below the new region dropdown menu option on Search by filter page which would work offline using a text search based on the town name field entered into the mhf database (Radius search would not work as apparently this is done using an internet connection but direct town name match is possible)


----------



## nukeadmin

ok the price has been raised to £6.50 and will remain so until 20/11/2011

I have emailed all pre-orders customers informing them on the option to install from Android Market and get an ODB refund

So its over to you guys now whether you are techy / not bothered by the additional steps for upgrade / installs or wish to go the Android Market path for ease of installation / upgrades


----------



## zulurita

nukeadmin said:


> ok the price has been raised to £6.50 and will remain so until 20/11/2011
> 
> I have emailed all pre-orders customers informing them on the option to install from Android Market and get an ODB refund
> 
> So its over to you guys now whether you are techy / not bothered by the additional steps for upgrade / installs or wish to go the Android Market path for ease of installation / upgrades


Thanks for that.

What does one type in the Android Market search box? The other day it said no matches when I put in icampsites into the search box.

Also having looked at icampsites on my phone briefly this morning I couldn't see where to "ininstall it" I pressed on the icon and a menu comes up but no mention of uninstall.

Before I uninstall it I need to know I can find the app on Android Market.

Also if I do update from ODB I need to uninstall the current version and so far do not know how to do that! Can't see any info on the mobile campsite site re this.


----------



## Andysam

Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!

To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.


----------



## nukeadmin

Could I ask as an aid to the developer that if the app does crash on you that you click on the report button on the force close page popup dialogue (right hand button) and enter in exactly what you were doing at the text input provided

The Android Market does log crashes but it doesn't tell us what you were doing when the app crashed (invaluable to sort out the bug)

Much appreciated if you could do this


----------



## nukeadmin

could i ask anyone who had the search issue whereby the Return key did not actually initiate the search test again using v1.6 (latest version) and report back here if it doesn't work and does a newline instead. Please post what device and OS u r running as well please


----------



## Andysam

As said earlier it was happening to me (after I uninstalled v1.4) but a restart cured it. Bug or programming?


----------



## zulurita

Andysam said:


> Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!
> 
> To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.


Thanks Andy,

I have found how to uninstall thanks to you.

However I have typed in icampsites and comes up nothing found!

tried i campsites and a list of apps come up but no icampsites! and that is through the android market icon.


----------



## aircool

zulurita said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!
> 
> To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy,
> 
> I have found how to uninstall thanks to you.
> 
> However I have typed in icampsites and comes up nothing found!
> 
> tried i campsites and a list of apps come up but no icampsites! and that is through the android market icon.
Click to expand...

What device are you using and what version of Android is it running ?

If you go to the settings menu (menu button > settings or application menu > Settings - picture of a cog).

About Phone and type what Android Version you have and Model / Model Number.


----------



## Andysam

aircool said:


> What device are you using and what version of Android is it running ?
> 
> If you go to the settings menu (menu button > settings or application menu > Settings - picture of a cog).
> 
> About Phone and type what Android Version you have and Model / Model Number.


IIRC she has a Samsung Galaxy (S?) running 2.2


----------



## zulurita

aircool said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!
> 
> To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy,
> 
> I have found how to uninstall thanks to you.
> 
> However I have typed in icampsites and comes up nothing found!
> 
> tried i campsites and a list of apps come up but no icampsites! and that is through the android market icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What device are you using and what version of Android is it running ?
> 
> If you go to the settings menu (menu button > settings or application menu > Settings - picture of a cog).
> 
> About Phone and type what Android Version you have and Model / Model Number.
Click to expand...

Hi

I have Samsung Galaxy S

Model GT-I9000

Firmware Version 2.2


----------



## aircool

zulurita said:


> aircool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!
> 
> To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy,
> 
> I have found how to uninstall thanks to you.
> 
> However I have typed in icampsites and comes up nothing found!
> 
> tried i campsites and a list of apps come up but no icampsites! and that is through the android market icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What device are you using and what version of Android is it running ?
> 
> If you go to the settings menu (menu button > settings or application menu > Settings - picture of a cog).
> 
> About Phone and type what Android Version you have and Model / Model Number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have Samsung Galaxy S
> 
> Model GT-I9000
> 
> Firmware Version 2.2
Click to expand...

Interesting, I can't see why it shouldn't be there as its on the supported list.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fuzion.iCampSite

Click on the link above using the Galaxy whilst using the standard browser (not opera) and when it asks "Complete action using" use "Market".

Are you searching for "icampsites" (without quotes)?


----------



## zulurita

aircool said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aircool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just type icampsites into Android Market again and it should come up. Make sure you can get it BEFORE you uninstall!
> 
> To do that from the main screen go to menu (may be a hard or soft key), then settings, then applications, manage applications, find icampsites, click once and select uninstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy,
> 
> I have found how to uninstall thanks to you.
> 
> However I have typed in icampsites and comes up nothing found!
> 
> tried i campsites and a list of apps come up but no icampsites! and that is through the android market icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What device are you using and what version of Android is it running ?
> 
> If you go to the settings menu (menu button > settings or application menu > Settings - picture of a cog).
> 
> About Phone and type what Android Version you have and Model / Model Number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have Samsung Galaxy S
> 
> Model GT-I9000
> 
> Firmware Version 2.2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, I can't see why it shouldn't be there as its on the supported list.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fuzion.iCampSite
> 
> Click on the link above using the Galaxy whilst using the standard browser (not opera) and when it asks "Complete action using" use "Market".
> 
> Are you searching for "icampsites" (without quotes)?
Click to expand...

Yes without quotes.

I just did as you described above.

I says my device is not compatible with this item!!!! Not sure why.

Comes up iCampsites European Campsites.

Well I have a working icampsites version 1.4 at the moment albeit downloaded from ODB.

So I wonder why it isn't compatible?

Do I need to plug the phone into the pc and Samsungs Kies for an update? Hasn't said there is an update.


----------



## bodgerco

I had bought the software in advance although I have since downloaded the Ipad version. However, it would be nice to have it on my HTC Desire too but from the size and from an earlier response from DJB I realise that I simply do not have enough phone memory to accomodate the package - the Desire was notorious for having fairly limited memory!

My choices seem to be 

a. remove a lot of the packages I have downloaded , install icampsites. then reinstall my apps. I assume that icampsites installs to SD after the initial installation thus leaving me with enough memory to refit all my apps?

b. Don't install it and , because I fail to meet the 20/11/11 deadline, buy it later via the Market when I change my Android phone to one with more phone memory.

c. I saw DJB's comment about cyanogen and although I looked at their site it doesn't come over to me whether this would be a practical route - if DJB is reading this I would appreciate an explanation of what it gives you. The Web site indicates it works with Gingerbread - I am still on Froyo so is that a show stopper for me? Is the implication that some smartass has found a way to use part of the SD memory as if it were additional phone memory?


----------



## Andysam

I've a Desire on Froyo. I use App 2 SD Free to move as much as I can to SD and I have enough room and then some to fit iCampsites on.


----------



## bodgerco

Thanks AndySam. Yes i also use the same app to put things on SD.

I see the app is over 30mb and i have about 10mb left on the phone and i cant see any more that i can put on SD.

I will have a fresh look but i don't think i will get it on.

Once it is transfered to SD does it release all that phone memory back again?

Roy


----------



## Andysam

You'll get in on. 5.3 Mb are on the phone according to the applications menu.


----------



## bodgerco

I deleted data associated with several apps, with a little improvement but when i uninstalled all the adobe flash updates it recovered much more space. I was left with just enough memory on the phone , but by only a k or so.
So i downloaded it with fingers crossed and it installed onto sd using app2sd. Strangely when i look at the memory taken by the app on the sd card it is just under 5.5mb. So where have the extra 26mb gone i wonder.

Heyho, it downloaded and it worked. I haven't given it a thorough test but , from my viewpoint this app is worth far more than the price we are being asked for it. 

Being a retired software developer i can completely emphasise with Nuke over the traumas but i think this software will become the industry standard once the quality of the data base is improved - and that is down to us.

Roy


----------



## Andysam

Yep, said it before and I will again...I like it.

I wonder if the flash updates are like those on the computer where it asks you to "update" but actually is a complete replacement. On the computer you can get rid of previous installs and just keep the latest.

I'd not thought of that before you said "flash update*s*". Time for a play!


----------



## nukeadmin

positive reviews on Android Market are welcomed  as it means it rises in the rankings


----------



## rolyk

Still can't get it to do an offline search and get a "Match not found" so, at the moment, completely useless when abroad.

I've deleted the database and app and done a complete reinstall with the same result.

iCampsite v1.6
HTC Desire
Cyanagenmod 7.1
Rooted
S off
148Mb free internal memory


----------



## Andysam

I don't think I can as pre order customer can I?


----------



## nukeadmin

> Still can't get it to do an offline search and get a "Match not found" so, at the moment, completely useless when abroad.


what type of searches have you tried as any map type searches will not work without connectivity as they draw on Google maps, filter searches, name searches, county searches all work

And once the coder has done the next update should be able to do nearest campsite searches offline also, plus the filter search will allow town / region searching offline also


----------



## nukeadmin

> I don't think I can as pre order customer can I?


If you installed direct from Outdoorbits I am not sure Andy, probably need to have downloaded from the Market to be able to review it i think


----------



## rolyk

I've been doing a text search "Search by town or city". I realise that for a map search it needs a connection to download the map. Also, when the search is working the search result is duplicated.

There are a few other changes to the app that I feel would improve it -

The search filter should remain on until the app is closed down. At the moment it needs resetting for every search.

On the Contact Info screen, if the text flows below the windows it is difficult to scroll to the bottom to read it all. 

On the Additional screen I would have liked a shower filter and a bus stop nearby filter. These would be useful to most users.

Roly


----------



## DABurleigh

rolyk said:


> Still can't get it to do an offline search and get a "Match not found" so, at the moment, completely useless when abroad.
> 
> I've deleted the database and app and done a complete reinstall with the same result.
> 
> iCampsite v1.6
> HTC Desire
> Cyanagenmod 7.1
> Rooted
> S off
> 148Mb free internal memory


rolyk,

I have similar to you - iCampsite v1.6, HTC Desire, Cyanogenmod 7.1, Rooted, S-OFF, 820MB free (using SDext3 partition & S2E app).

Search works fine in Airplane mode.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> On the Additional screen I would have liked a shower filter and a bus stop nearby filter. These would be useful to most users.


These aren't possible as the mhf database (source for the app) doesn't include these fields, we do have a public transport distance which is in the database which i will note as a possible inclusion at a future date


----------



## rolyk

That's a pity as a lot of CL's and CS's that have WC's don't have a shower.

Still can't get the text search By City/Town to work offline and it makes no attempt to interrogate the database. However, if I click the By Name radio button it does. For example, if I search on Bristol I get an immediate Match not found. But re-doing the search with the By Name button I get "Loading From Database" and the result Battery Point nr Bristol.

Very strange.


----------



## zulurita

I am still none the wiser as to why Android Market is showing "Not Found" when I do a search for icampsites!!!
with the link given to me from aircool I did find it but said not compatible with phone.


But my main concern is: If icampsites is on the Android Market why doesn't it come up when I use the search facility?

If I go into apps-travel & local it also doesn't show a list of apps! just a few travel apps. I then try the search again and still get Not Found!

Is it because I already have the app via ODB on the phone?

Looks like I am going to have to update via ODB at this rate.


----------



## Andysam

I've the same software as you and I can find it on the Market. I don't know why your phone can't see it but a direct download may be the only way.


----------



## DABurleigh

zulurita said:


> I am still none the wiser as to why Android Market is showing "Not Found" when I do a search for icampsites!!!
> with the link given to me from aircool I did find it but said not compatible with phone.
> 
> But my main concern is: If icampsites is on the Android Market why doesn't it come up when I use the search facility?
> 
> If I go into apps-travel & local it also doesn't show a list of apps! just a few travel apps. I then try the search again and still get Not Found!
> 
> Is it because I already have the app via ODB on the phone?
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to update via ODB at this rate.


Rita,

Didn't the link I gave you by PM work for you? Go here from your phone:
"Well maybe nuke hasn't updated the data in the Market. You'll find it here, OK: 
http://tinyurl.com/bwhxjqn
but to download it you'll pay for it again. "

Dave


----------



## adonisito

v1.6 works on my phone, so does the gps stuff, Ouchamps aire still crashes, but I'm not worried about that. Seems a good app to me.


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still none the wiser as to why Android Market is showing "Not Found" when I do a search for icampsites!!!
> with the link given to me from aircool I did find it but said not compatible with phone.
> 
> But my main concern is: If icampsites is on the Android Market why doesn't it come up when I use the search facility?
> 
> If I go into apps-travel & local it also doesn't show a list of apps! just a few travel apps. I then try the search again and still get Not Found!
> 
> Is it because I already have the app via ODB on the phone?
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to update via ODB at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Rita,
> 
> Didn't the link I gave you by PM work for you? Go here from your phone:
> "Well maybe nuke hasn't updated the data in the Market. You'll find it here, OK:
> http://tinyurl.com/bwhxjqn
> but to download it you'll pay for it again. "
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes the previous link worked. But when I clicked onto it it said my system wasn't compatible with it!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin

> Yes the previous link worked. But when I clicked onto it it said my system wasn't compatible with it!!!!


Have no idea Rita as obviously we have no control over the Market.
Have you still got the version available / installed from ODB ?
If so please submit feedback from within the app as it adds in the exact build / model / os version info to us


----------



## zulurita

nukeadmin said:


> Yes the previous link worked. But when I clicked onto it it said my system wasn't compatible with it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea Rita as obviously we have no control over the Market.
> Have you still got the version available / installed from ODB ?
> If so please submit feedback from within the app as it adds in the exact build / model / os version info to us
Click to expand...

Yes Nuke I still have the version 1.4 that I downloaded from ODB. that seems to work ok. I am a bit concerned now to uninstall that version and try to download the V 1.6 in case there are problems.

I really do not understand why my Samsung shouldn't show icampsites when I click onto Android Market.

I will go and look at the icampsites I have download to find the feedback bit.


----------



## Andysam

I submitted a campsite review for a new wildcamping site Devil's **** a few days ago. It submitted and I searched for and found it immediately after, however it now seems to have disappeared! I can't find it on either iCampsites or on the forum database. Is this an iCampstes or forum issue?


----------



## zulurita

I have just been into ODB.

It shows the icampsites for Download but it doesn't tell me if it is V 1.6

As it shows 5 downloads remaining does that mean it is the new version 1.6?


----------



## DABurleigh

Rita,

Yes it is 1.6; that's where I got mine.

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Well I uninstalld icampsites from the applications section on the Samsung Galaxy S phone.

(I didn't deleted anything from the Astro file manager)

I then went to ODB and clicked to download the V1.6 update.

When I looked in Astro file manager it had a strange icon a blue clamp type icon!

renamed file to apk/

went to install but nothing seems to have happened. The previous icampsites icon is still in Astro file manager and is still V1.4.

Nothing is showing in the Applications section.

I went back to applications but there is nothing there for me to uninstall!

There is (in astro file manager-downloads section) the old version 1.4 icon and this blue 0 like icon with a clamp type bit to it!

Should I after installation of version 1.4 in applications, gone to the Astro file manager-dowloads and deleted that?

Any way as nothing was happening I have clicked onto the icampsites icon in astro File manager and clicked install.

So even though I have tried twice to download from ODB it is still showing version 1.4 in astro file dowloads.

So I have used up two of my downloads from ODB BUT haven't the new version on the phone!!

Unhappy to say the least.


----------



## Spacerunner

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2.
Yesterday, with some trepidation, I downloaded and installed icampsites directly from Android Market.
Downloaded, installed and paid in 3 minutes.

I had installed the iphone version on a ipod touch which although it worked after a fashion I was not completely happy with it.

Now on the Galaxy it really has come to life, and after giving it a good workout it does its job extremely well.

Well pleased with it and recommended.


----------



## zulurita

Spacerunner said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S2.
> Yesterday, with some trepidation, I downloaded and installed icampsites directly from Android Market.
> Downloaded, installed and paid in 3 minutes.
> 
> I had installed the iphone version on a ipod touch which although it worked after a fashion I was not completely happy with it.
> 
> Now on the Galaxy it really has come to life, and after giving it a good workout it does its job extremely well.
> 
> Well pleased with it and recommended.


Glad for you.

I wish I could find the app in Android Market! Mine being the first Samsung Galaxy.

I must say I do like the App just so fed up with the hassle of first trying to install it onto the phone from ODB and now having problems getting the update.


----------



## Andysam

PM sent.


----------



## Spacerunner

Try here


----------



## Whitebirdyman

Is this going to be updated so that it will work with android 3.2.1 and 4?


----------



## Spacerunner

already runs on 2.3.4


----------



## Whitebirdyman

Spacerunner said:


> already runs on 2.3.4


Maybe, but the android marketplace says it is not compatible with my tablet running 3.2.1, which of course i would like it to be. However, it is reported that the update to android 4 will be coming in December, which will unite the phone and tablet operating systems, so if we are not going to get a version for 3.2.1, it would be nice to know it will work when I get 4 in December.

Jim


----------



## GEMMY

Eventually found this so called "sticky" just to report a purchase and full satisfaction. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Andysam

Any planned updates for the App- I see it's now £2.50 on the Marketplace. A bargain for newcomers.


----------



## nukeadmin

been forced into dropping the price Andy due to complete lack of sales  We are testing the water for a few weeks to see if a lower price will help with sales. 

As I originally anticipated for some reason apps on Android Market don't seem to sell


----------



## Glandwr

Bought mine last week at full price :roll: Seems to work well. Had to force close to start but since seems it had had an update to cure it. Would definitely recommend it at £2:50

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

bought mine at full price a fortnight ago when the wife aquired one of those 'new fangly' things.No grumbles here. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr

Wish my wife was into fangly things Tony  :lol: :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

Especially double value Tesco points to buy it. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Andysam

nukeadmin said:


> been forced into dropping the price Andy due to complete lack of sales  We are testing the water for a few weeks to see if a lower price will help with sales.
> 
> As I originally anticipated for some reason apps on Android Market don't seem to sell


I suspect that rather cutting review on there doesn't help much! I have a Force Close every now and again but I'm loving the app.


----------



## GEMMY

Where's 'there'?

tony


----------



## Andysam

GEMMY said:


> Where's 'there'?
> 
> tony


On the Android Market. Someone's put a devastating review on there. I'd put my own on to balance it but can't as I didn't get it from the Market.


----------



## GEMMY

As I'm new to 'fangly things' how do you post a review?

tony


----------



## Andysam

On the phone, go to 

Android Market
My Apps
iCampsites
My Review

and complete the review there. You can do it from the computer as well but you'll have to log in at the Android Market.


----------



## barrosa

tried to download from market said not compatable with asus tablet what next?


----------



## barrosa

tried to download from market said not compatable with asus tablet what next?


----------



## Glandwr

Maybe the guy with the bad review had an asus  

Good idea about the review will do soon. Maybe even ask nuke for a discount next time I buy something on the strength of it as I paid top wack :wink:  

Dick


----------



## Andysam

barrosa said:


> tried to download from market said not compatable with asus tablet what next?


IIRC it's not compatible with Honeycomb.


----------



## Helgamobil

Is this an App I can put on an IPad (please make one I can put on an IPad....pleeeeeeease.)


----------



## barrosa

will it ever be :roll:


----------



## Andysam

barrosa said:


> will it ever be :roll:


Pass. I've a sneaky suspicion that no further development is being done on the App!



Helgamobil said:


> Is this an App I can put on an IPad (please make one I can put on an IPad....pleeeeeeease.)


Yep, the iPad/iPhone version came out first and is the most stable and is still being updated/developed.


----------



## Helgamobil

Really?? To find/download it, what am I looking for (name of App)? How much does it cost? Hurrah !!!


----------



## peribro

You can see it here or search on iCampsites in Android Marketplace on your phone. It now costs £2.50.


----------



## Andysam

I don't have an iCash, sorry iPhone/iPad; but search for iCampsites. I think the App is currently £2.50 for iPhone/iPad too.


----------



## Techno100

nukeadmin said:


> been forced into dropping the price Andy due to complete lack of sales  We are testing the water for a few weeks to see if a lower price will help with sales.
> 
> As I originally anticipated for some reason apps on Android Market don't seem to sell


That's because I waited so long that I bought an iphone and paid for the app again :lol:


----------



## trevd01

Techno100 said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> been forced into dropping the price Andy due to complete lack of sales  We are testing the water for a few weeks to see if a lower price will help with sales.
> 
> As I originally anticipated for some reason apps on Android Market don't seem to sell
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I waited so long that I bought an iphone and paid for the app again :lol:
Click to expand...

Well I didn't pay for the vapourware Android version, I did express an interest, my contract on my Android phone ran out while I was waiting.

So now I have the iPhone version, which does mostly work.

I don't know how long the iPhone version has been around, but I still regard it as an ambitious work in progress. I am still waiting for a service response to the first bug I picked up about nine months ago...

If it wasn't 90% brilliant and unique in what it mostly does well, I would have deleted it by now. Its the other 10% that drives you mad :twisted:


----------



## DABurleigh

"If it wasn't 90% brilliant and unique in what it mostly does well, I would have deleted it by now. Its the other 10% that drives you mad "

Welcome to the World of MHF! 

Dave


----------



## trevd01

DABurleigh said:


> "If it wasn't 90% brilliant and unique in what it mostly does well, I would have deleted it by now. Its the other 10% that drives you mad "
> 
> Welcome to the World of MHF!
> 
> Dave


How true!


----------



## zulurita

Many thanks to Andysam who helped me get my icampsites back onto my Samsung Galaxy phone.

It somehow went pear shaped when I updated the phone firmware.


----------



## nukeadmin

> I suspect that rather cutting review on there doesn't help much! I have a Force Close every now and again but I'm loving the app.


Yes I know Andy, we have been been trying to track the submitters down as they never got in touch with us first !

Think we have finally got hold of the two who left bad reviews, especially that "scammers" one !!

As for the force close we are working on a bug fix release at present which should be looking at this issue and a few other bug fixes i.e. the typo of "loundry" instead of "laundry" and the ability to scroll within the GeneralInformation text boxes etc when the text overruns the normal size of the field.


----------



## nukeadmin

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/icampsites-hd-campsites-stopovers/id393079870?mt=8 is the iPad version of iCampsites



> I am still waiting for a service response to the first bug I picked up about nine months ago...
> 
> If it wasn't 90% brilliant and unique in what it mostly does well, I would have deleted it by now. Its the other 10% that drives you mad


lol ok what is the 10% that drives you mad and what was the bug ?


----------



## nukeadmin

oh and the more reviews the merrier please as i believe it all influences ranking factors in the market 

Obviously if you have a negative review please contact me first so we can look into it  unlike the negative reviewers did :roll:


----------



## rolyk

> Obviously if you have a negative review please contact me first so we can look into it Wink unlike the negative reviewers did Rolling Eyes


Nuke - Not quite true. I was one of the reviewers who gave a 2 star rating, but I had posted five times on this thread on the 14th and 15th November. In fact four of these posts mentioned the problem that I was experiencing with not being able to use the app when I was offline. In other words it wouldn't work at all in Europe or whenever I was unable to receive a wifi or 3G signal in the UK.

I have also been corresponding with Ben by email over the last few days giving a more detailed analysis of the problems that I am experiencing in the hope that he can get them resolved.

Surely you can't expect me to give it a 5 star rating when it quite clearly doesn't work for me. When you get it fixed I will be more than happy to amend my review.

Roly


----------



## jhelm

I have paid for this program but so far it has proved to be pretty much useless for my travels in Italy, it just has too few sites listed.


----------



## DABurleigh

Did this come as a surprise? It has what MHF has. You presumably made an informed purchase.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> but I had posted five times on this thread on the 14th and 15th November


 the problem is this is a huge thread and at time of release we had bug reports hitting us from all directions on threads here, bugzilla, PMs and same on mobilecampsites.com so very easy to miss one.



> I was experiencing with not being able to use the app when I was offline. In other words it wouldn't work at all in Europe or whenever I was unable to receive a wifi or 3G signal in the UK


It does work offline albeit in a limited mode ?
The mapping searches won't of course as they are based on Google map source but the following functionality will work even if the phone is in airplane mode i.e. no signal / wifi at all:-

search by name
search by type
search by filters
search by county

One thing that we haven't publicized much is the apps ability to cache town searches, so if you were looking to go somewhere which had no connectivity at all, you could search for it in advance and the next time you search the results should still be present in local app cache.


----------



## nukeadmin

> it just has too few sites listed.


the MHF Database has 289 sites entered for Italy, if there are any you know of that aren't in the database simply Add the site and within a day or two it should be present in your local apps database also.


----------



## aircool

Working on a new intermediate build for Android.

Covering the following:

1) Crash Logs - any crashes reported to us using the crash reporter in android will be tackled.

2) Typo in campsite view.

3) Scrolling in campsite view is difficult.

v1.8 has been released with v1.9 featuring the above changes.


----------



## jhelm

nukeadmin said:


> it just has too few sites listed.
> 
> 
> 
> the MHF Database has 289 sites entered for Italy, if there are any you know of that aren't in the database simply Add the site and within a day or two it should be present in your local apps database also.
Click to expand...

I don't want to cause trouble here, I am just stating the fact that the program has not been useful for me. It's not like it cost a lot so it's no big problem. I have other sources of aree di sosta etc. that are much more inclusive so the program is a disappointment. Perhaps it's the way we travel. We tend to move quite a bit. So we are in one place and want to go somewhere else close by or we arrive somewhere without planning ahead and want to know where we can stay the night. I used the find near me section of this program in Brunico and it only showed La Villa as a possibility, that is a totally different area and though it says it's only 14 miles away I imagine that is as the crow flies. However Brunico has a nice parking lot right near the center of town that we found fallowing signs and looking for the tell tale bunch of other campers parked up. If I do a search by city for my home town of Belluno the closet thing I get is 26 miles away when in fact Belluno has a well know aree di sosta with services, except power, right in the parking area near the center of town. The program seems to work ok on my android phone and it has a lot of useful features, I'm just disappointed that so far we haven't been able to get much use out of it. I'm glad to see that others here don't have the same problem.


----------



## nukeadmin

all you need do John is add new entries in, we get continual updates / new sites being added by our users, so if you add the sites you found and other people follow suit then the database grows


----------



## DABurleigh

It sounds like you know of many places that would be of benefit to other motorhomers. The MHF database - which is all that is on the iCampsites tools - works by people sharing these for mutual benefit.

Dave


----------



## Andysam

aircool said:


> Working on a new intermediate build for Android.
> 
> Covering the following:
> 
> 1) Crash Logs - any crashes reported to us using the crash reporter in android will be tackled.
> 
> 2) Typo in campsite view.
> 
> 3) Scrolling in campsite view is difficult.
> 
> v1.8 has been released with v1.9 featuring the above changes.


v1.8 with v1.9 being worked on? How come us early adopters aren't getting these updates? I'm still on the latest v1.6 which is the ONLY one available for me to download!


----------



## Andysam

Just in case my post was missed :wink:


----------



## zulurita

Thanks to you Andy I did get V1.6  

But looking on Outdoor bits I do not see v1.8 in my account. I thought updated versions were supposed to be available there?


----------



## DABurleigh

Early adopters soon get forgotten :-(

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Even updating my Samsung Galaxy i9000 (first one) firmware version, I couldn't find icampsites on the Android market!

So couldn't even buy it on there!


----------



## nukeadmin

been researching this Andy, and I can see no way of giving away copies on Android Market, Google has omitted any sort of functionality to allow developers to give away copies, or submit coupon / discount codes / allow people to buy then refund them and still allow updates !

So I have uploaded the most recent copy (1.8) to ODB server, run a query to update the filenames in your account so please uninstall icampsites on your phone and then browse to your account on Outdoorbits on your phone and download the most recent copy.

Hopefully should be ok, Ben has tested on his Samsung Galaxy S2 that this works.

Let me know (I am sure you will  ) if there are any probs.

tbh not much visible difference 1.6 to 1.8 (you probably won't tell the difference)

1.9 will have some visible changes though


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello Nukeadmin.

Have just downloaded icampsites on my new android. What a brilliant programme. The information and facilities appear to be quite outstanding. I am starting to practice and will give a review. 

One question. Is it possible to locate a site (cl) and then plan a route within the programme to connect it with the googlemaps sat nav? 

There does not appear to be a 'help' for new users that deals with the progamme. Was this intentional?


----------



## Andysam

Bring up the result and press the Orange "Direction" button, choose the open for Google Maps.


----------



## Andysam

nukeadmin said:


> So I have uploaded the most recent copy (1.8) to ODB server, run a query to update the filenames in your account so please uninstall icampsites on your phone and then browse to your account on Outdoorbits on your phone and download the most recent copy.


Thanks Nuke. I'll download it now.

May I just ask that you keep us early adopters up to speed with downloads- which is what was initially promised.

If it's proving to be a pain, put the iCampsites price back up to a price to cover admin costs and the app (£6?) and I will buy that from the Market then you can refund the original £5 which may be cheaper in the long run than updating members download accounts.

Whatever is easiest for you, but please don't forget us again!


----------



## Westkirby01

Andy sam

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Makes this app a12 out of 10. Isn't it great?

Note to Nukeadmin. What a brilliant piece of software.

Regardss


----------



## bulawayolass

I am getting a little bit confused where to get the app. I have perused various pages but as so many l am getting confuddled, could you pop the url up please and l can nip over and buy it. 
many thanks


----------



## Andysam

On your Android phone go to the Market and search for iCampsites. If you have a compatible version of Android it will find it. Purchase and install from there.

It's also available from Outdoorbits which (I think!) links in with the online Android Marketplace.

If you can avoid the direct download option from Outdoorbits as although the support is there eventually, the app will auto update from the Android Market and it is all done manually from Outdoorbits.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks again Andy for all your help.


----------



## bulawayolass

Fantastic many thanks just downloading/updating at the moment. I hope to use CB more this year and for the cost of a pack of the yummy Sainsburys basics mixed cheese l got a yummy database of camp-sites


----------



## Glandwr

I would like to say that this is a great app and I am really glad I bought it (even though I paid full price two days before it went down  ). Could someone help me though. I've used it successfully with 3 different simcards, Voda in Ireland, Orange in UK, and Orange fr in France. However since swapping to Moviestar in Spain it refuses to recognise that the 3g data is on.

All other apps work fine but icamps doesn't want to play  

Any suggestions?

Dick


----------



## Andysam

Have you checked that Mobile Network is connected?

My Desire can be a bit reticent at times to self start.

Otherwise a reboot never hurts.


----------



## Glandwr

Andysam said:


> Have you checked that Mobile Network is connected?
> 
> My Desire can be a bit reticent at times to self start.
> 
> Otherwise a reboot never hurts.


All other apps that require a connection work! I've rebooted and done a soft reset of the phone. I have even sat in MacDonald's today for an hour downloading it again after having uninstalled it.

Still won't work on movistar network in Spain. Keeps saying "no network". Fine on wifi! Feeling a bit bereft as as I said I have relied on it in 3 different countries and it has served me well.

Any help I would be grateful for.

Dick


----------



## Andysam

Dick,

It sounds like a network provider issue I'm sorry to say, especially if it has worked elsewhere.

An an short term experiment, can you put your UK SIM in and set it to roam using movistar. At least that way if it does get a signal it is SIM related and not phone or network.


----------



## Glandwr

But why should my dozen or so reguarly used apps that rely on 3G work perfectly and not icamps Andy?

Dick


----------



## Andysam

iCampsites needs a 3G signal (well at least mine does) all of my other apps will work on a 2G signal. I presume yours is the same. Is your SIM definitely 3G enabled?


----------



## Glandwr

Google, google maps, barcode scanner, AOL email, Gmail, Market, Wikipedia, and Translate are all apps that I have successfully used today Andy. They all need 3G. They will also work on WIFI and I do but so will icampsite. Other apps that I have used over the last couple of weeks also work flawlessly on 3G but for some reason icampsite alone does not recognise that I have a signal on this network.

I’m full of praise for the app in general but frustrated at this quirk.

Dick


----------



## Andysam

Unless I'm mistaken Dick all of those apps works on 2G- I know that as I have used them myself on a 2G connection; except Translate and AOL, which I don't use.

I just find it suspicious that your phone was fully working with different SIMs and when your latest SIM is inserted you then have no 3G.

It sounds like a provider / SIM issue to me.


----------



## Glandwr

It says its 3G Andy, sometimes 3G+. It's fast, flies at times. I've got laptop running on wifi hotspot done through the phone on it now and it's faster than my broadband at home. Definitely 3G. 

Dick


----------



## Andysam

Sorry Dick then I'm stumped, Aircool will have to answer this one.


----------



## Glandwr

Thanks for the help Andy I'd really appreciate aircool (or any one else's input).

A bit more info. When I go to market/Play - menu - my apps. It lists the 3 dozen odd apps I have installed. (Remember all work on 3G except icampsites).

One stands out on that list "icampsites" because it has a "wiFi" logo to its right.

Tonight I uninstalled it again and this time bought it again using a different gmail account I set up especially. Exactly same thing happened insatlled with the wifi logo and won't work on 3G on this sim card.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr

Update, back in France and have swapped sim card for the Orange FR one. Icampsites now working perfectly again. 

It will not work with Movistar ES. one of the most popular networks in Spain. Simply does not recognise it. Seems to be a bug in the app. as all my other "location" based apps worked perfectly. 

Dick


----------



## Jiggles

Just bought Icampsite from the outdoor bits site. Where do I go to download it please? John


----------



## Telbell

Jiggles said:


> Just bought Icampsite from the outdoor bits site. Where do I go to download it please? John


THink you'll find it won't work on Android- this is the thread for the Android version


----------



## Glandwr

Just had a look on the outdoorbits site. They are still selling the android version of icampsites. I believe that there has been difficulties with it though and it has not been available on google playstore for a while. I have no idea what the plans are for its future.

If you can find somewhere to download a usable version let me know  If not I suggest you ask for your money back.


Dick


----------



## Jiggles

Thanks peeps, I'll contact Outdoor Bits and ask why they are still selling something they haven't got.
John


----------



## Jiggles

Thanks peeps, I'll contact Outdoor Bits and ask why they are still selling something they haven't got.
John


----------



## Telbell

Jiggles said:


> Thanks peeps, I'll contact Outdoor Bits and ask why they are still selling something they haven't got.
> John


....and won't work. Please keep us updated


----------



## Jiggles

Having gone through the full gamut of purchase, before I could even email a query, I got this email from them:-

The comments for your order are

Morning Mr Otter

Pleas be advised we have currently stop developing the Android version of the iCampsites App.

I have issued a full refund.

Apologies for the inconvenience caused - we have singed removed the app from the site.



Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Refunded

Please reply to this email if you have any questions.

Or phone us on 0845 8698940

So all what's its to them then 

John

ps Shame really :-(


----------



## GEMMY

Stopped development of the Android, alright for the Apple fanbois then :roll: Say no more :wink: 

tony


----------



## Gazzer

*Refunds*

Very lucky to get a refund - lots of us here never even had a reply.... 8O


----------

